# Horus Heresy - The Emperors Foresight



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*Preperation*


It had been over two weeks since the entire contingent of the Adeptus Custodes were back on Terra. Much had happened during the last few months. The Ullanor crusade was finally over and a great victory was won for the Imperium, the Primarch Horus was newly appointed Warmaster, to become the Emperors proxy in his stead with much anger and frustration from the other Primarchs his newly named Legion “The Sons of Horus” this new title and new name for the Legion raised some eye brows from high ranking officials within the Imperium, some were wondering whether Horus had acquired too much power so quickly. 

Amon stood in his gleaming golden Custodes armour, Guardian spear in hand just outside the Hall of Leng itself. The Emperor had wished to be left alone inside the hall whilst the Custodes stood guard outside, but Constantine high and trusted position had allowed him to be the only one within the inner circle to accompany the Emperor during his private time in the hall. Several hours had passed but finally the huge and ancient doors opened and out stepped this giant demi-god robed all in white, centuries of servitude to the destined leader of mankind and Amon was still awed at the sight of him. His beautiful and regal features, no matter what, the Emperor was always glowing a beacon of knowledge and purity. 

Amon remembered seeing the Emperor in his majestic golden armour upon the plains of Nartha, in the thick of battle cut down the mightiest of the Xenos warriors with a flick of his Flaming sword, even in such frenzy the Emperor looked radiant and calm as ever, not even releasing his frightening fury upon his enemies. Sometimes Amon wondered whether such a mighty being as he actually needed the Custodes, or was it that the Custodes needed the Emperor. 

Constantine stepped out of the Hall after the Emperor, the Chief custode was a mighty figure himself, one of the first super warriors to be created, he was slightly taller than Amon by an inch of so, he was much broader of course perhaps as broad as the Warmaster himself. As Amon, Constantine and the Emperor walked up to the Inner Palace, none spoke. Clearly the Emperor was deep in thought Constantine did not speak as either, merely surveying the surroundings watching everyone who bowed and walked past. Amon knew full well that he and Constantine were not the only ones guarding the Emperor on his walk back to the inner palace. Two more custodes were walking several paces behind hidden under their falsehoods shielding them from everyone, although their presence were felt, none could see them. Another three more were above them upon the upper walkways of the Palace, if any commotion were to occur in the presence of the Emperor the Custodes would be able to immediately jump and within an instant form a protective ring around his Lordship. Another two groups of three custodes were further up just round the corner, in total perhaps fifteen guards were within the immediate vicinity although any normal bystander should they be observing would be surprised as such as important figure to them looked only to be accompanied by two Custodes. 

One of the towers of the Hegemon was the official office of the Custodes; it was within this room that they communicated with the patrol guards as to the whereabouts of the Emperor, it was important to them to know the whereabouts of their Leader at all times to ensure his safety whilst he was in recreation. Although the Emperor had united Terra, there was still resentment from the remaining governing noble houses from pre united Terra, the Emperor kept these noble houses in tact to ensure a better and more peaceful compliance. Although he had conquered them, they were still able to keep some of their power but they were now answerable to him alone. The thought of anyone even thinking of raising a hand to the Emperor infuriated Amon let alone try to assassinate him. Should any of the noble houses upon Terra wish to send an assassin the entire Adeptus Custodes would be upon them within a blink of an eye. Their palaces, guards and servants would be decimated within minutes each and everyone connected with those Houses would have a death sentence upon them. The fury of the Emperor would be unleashed and the Custodes would be his weapons of death and destruction. 

When the Emperor retired to his private chambers for refreshments, Amon and Constantine stood within the Office of the Custodes, data was being sent and received at an alarming rate. They did not just keep an eye on the Imperial Palace itself but the whole of Terra itself, some of the information they had acquired was top secret as it would break Imperial Law governing the collection of private data and observations of the Noble Houses. “Is he alright?, he did not utter a single word when he left the Hall,” Amon asked. “He did not speak much to me as well even when we were in the Hall. Something is worrying him I’ve seen it before with him, he was like it when the Primarchs disappeared from the vault chamber,” replied Constantine. “I’m sure we’ll find out eventually what is troubling the Emperor,” said Amon worriedly. “I will take my leave Captain,” and with hat Amon left the Custodian Office and went back to his private quarters.

Amons quarters were situated within the apartment blocks over looking the Qokang Oasis, as a Custode of the first circle, he was granted more privileges than the others, his apartment chambers were relatively simple compared to those of his high ranking neighbours within the Administratum. Amon lived alone, for that was the way of a Custodian Guard, to be alone, a sentinel for the Emperor. Custodians are solitary beings, unlike the elaborate ceremonies of the Astartes, the Custodians armoured themselves, checked their own weapons and got on with things, they were there for the glory of the Emperor and not to seek glory for themselves. He stepped out onto the balcony clothed in a black bodyglove overlooking the beautiful Oasis, “The Imperial Palace was a truly spectacular place, to have been wrought by mortals hands was just a miracle,” Amon thought to himself. 

The next morning all the Custodes of the Inner Circle met within the Office, Constantine was at the at the front addressing the group, “We are to leave Terra by 1100 hours , the Emperor is to embark upon a secret Journey. The Emperors personal fleet has been assembled and waiting at the Lunar Docks,” said Constantin. “Are we granted permission to know more about this secret journey?” questioned Haedo. “The Emperor will inform us once we are aboard the “Golden Throne,” replied Constatin. “For now, prepare your armour and weaponry, it is likely we are going to war! You are now dismissed.”

Amon turned to Haedo, “any ideas what this mission could be about?” he asked. “Perhaps the Warmaster can’t cope,” joked Haedo. “Horus is more than capable,” said Amon sharply. “Otherwise the Emperor would not have chosen him as his proxy, failing that Lord Sanguinius would be an equal substitute.” Haedo scowled, “Lord Sanguinius is capable I wont deny that, but I believe he’s a little too relaxed.” “So who would you think was capable then?” asked Amon. “Dorn” Haedo said. “Dorn just wants to do his duty to the Emperor, he does not seek glory to boost his ego unlike some of the other Primarchs, plus he wouldn’t take crap from the likes of the World Eaters Legion or Angron himself. By this point another Custode came to join in the debate, “If you’re talking about who would best be suited to take Horus’s place as Warmaster, then it can only be Sanguinius. Dorn may not take crap from anyone, but he doesn’t have as much respect from all the other legions as Sanguinius or Horus. The custodes of the inner circle clearly had their own thoughts on who was best suited to lead the crusade. After much debate and theories, the Custodes went off to prepare their gear within the House of Weapons, each one armouring themselves as was the tradition.

After much preparation the entire Custodian contingent all ten thousand was finally aboard the massive battleship “The Golden Throne,” the Emperors flagship. The Emperor stood upon the strategium, hovering just above the command deck, with only six members of the First Circle of Custodes. Every warrior within the First Circle were the very first surviving warriors who fought under the direct command of the Emperor during the Unification Wars, each man had earned his place to serve within the presence of the Emperor. “I have foreseen a terrible and cataclysmic event which is about to take place should we not do something about it… that is the reason why I embark upon this journey to prepare the Imperium for War,” the Emperor said with a sad tone in his voice. “My liege, the Imperium is already prepared for war! Your Legions march across the stars conquering planets and systems in your name,” said Mallekin Captain of the 3rd Guardian Squad, he looked older than the other custodes present with a greying beard, more wrinkles around the eyes and forehead than the others. He was however just as fast and lethal if not more so than his younger peers, Mallekin was exceptionally good at hand to hand combat, some say he matched up evenly to the Chief Custode himself, although both warriors never even suggested testing this theory out. “Yes the Imperium has been prepared for war to expand this Empire of Humanity, but that’s not the war I’m talking about Mallekin, what I’m talking about is heresy!” the Emperor declared.

The Custodes looked at each other, confused. How could anyone have the strength to turn against the Emperor, they thought. Even if several Lord Commanders banded together they did not have the power, strength or charisma to carry out such a rebellion against the Emperor. He had twenty Astartes Legion waiting to decimate anything he ordered them to, the Emperor also had command of the Titan Legions, Sisters of Silence, the custodes themselves and not forgetting the Imperial Army and Navy as well. “My Lord, no one has the strength or will power to even contest against your might?!” said Constantin. Emperor sighed, “Horus” he said bluntly. “But my Lord your favoured son is ever loyal to you and to you alone, even if he did turn… his Brothers would never join him, they would all crush him immediately,” said Amon. The Emperor looked at each of his warriors in turn and said sadly; “I have foreseen it, Horus will turn should we lay idle. I must go on the offensive even if it should be against my own sons, for the survival of our race must I do this.”


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Good stuff bud! Hope to see more soon :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

20 Astartes Legions?... So the 2nd and 11th are still present?... Expecting more my friend:grin:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Liked this can not wait for the next parts


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for your support, i can only hope to continue writing a good story... Any comments will be appreciated and taken into consideration as the story progresses.

Here is a the next part of the story:

_________________________________________________________________

*Allegiance*

“No Please don’t kill me!” Begged the turn coat Governor of Valarma II who was lying on his back with a bolt pistol to his face. The Astartes who was standing over the governor looked at him with a smirk. This Astartes was like the others of the Night Lords Legion, pale skin, dark hair although some did shave their hair off and have tattoos imprinted upon their scalp to make them even more terrifying. Captain Ezron of the 9th Company stood behind the Astartes staring at the terrified old man who was begging for his life. “Governor Wellex,” the captain said in a playful tone, “after all these years of serving under the Imperium you should have known that your little rebellion would not last long.” The Governor stuttered, “I, please… I did not have control of myself… Please! Don’t kill me I repent! The Captain bent down so he was face to face with the Governor, their faces only a couple of inches apart. “Traitors need to be taught a lesson Governor, and we’re going to go to work on you,” the Captain whispered to him with a sinister smile upon his face. Ezron stood up and said; “Boys… lets have some fun!” The other Astartes within the room all jeered for the torture and public execution of the Governor. 

Two Astartes in midnight blue armour took the governor through a door which lead to what looked like a large sports stadium of some sort. The Governor looked around him, every where there were people it seemed the Night Lords legion had herded up all remaining people within the Capital city to this stadium, some seventy thousand people were packed inside, cowering, sobbing and holding one another. Each and every one of these people had a look of fear upon their faces as the Night Lords Astartes walked amongst them silently with their Boltguns in hand. The heavy weapons squads were placed upon the top of the stadium ready to shower the civilians with exploding shells and bullets should any of these civilians even decide to defy the Legion. 

Within the centre of the stadium was a raised platform, so everyone within the stadium could see. Upon the raised platforms stood five large figures the central figure was taller and broader than the others, this was the Primarch Konrad Curze. His armour was a gleaming black colour adorned with skulls of past conquests, bat like wings were guilded into his armour. The Primarch of the eighth legion was truly terrifying, his jet black long hair and pale skin resembled somewhat of a Vampire a mythical creature thought of in ancient Terra. If not his armour or his menacing but silent face then his immense stature was enough to frighten even the bravest of Warriors. The Governor was dragged through the crowd kicking and screaming to the central platform, this was Curze’s psychological plan on the people, and it worked everyone was now even more terrified, none would touch the Governor, all backed away from him.

Curze smirked to himself, less than a week ago this pompous old man had been loved and adored by all these people. They cheered him as he defied the Imperium and its laws. Now however the tables had turned, none would help him for they were too terrified, how easily mortal men fall he thought to himself. The four Astartes that stood with the Primarch chained up Governor Wellex to a large pole with the golden Aquila atop it. Next the Astartes poured some liquid on the Governors face and shoulders, Wellex immediately screamed and bits of his skin were burning away or dropping off the people within the stadium sat transfixed on their leader unable to move or even look away as he screamed for his life. Half the skin around his jaw burnt away from acid erosion or just dropped off. Gums and teeth were now visible, next the four Astartes poured some more liquid on the Governor. “Watch now!” Curze screamed at the crowd, “as your beloved and rebellious governor burns for his treachery!” raising his arms up to the sky like some sort of sacrifice. The Governor immediately went ablaze everyone could see the squirming body of the Governor and the muffled screams, many cried at the sight, some screamed and went crazy until an Astartes shot a bullet to their head and blew the skull apart. Let this be a lesson to you all!” shouted Curze, “Traitors will not be tolerated within the Imperium, the Night Lords shall see to it.” Within that instant mutilated bodies dropped from the skies as Thunderhawks overhead dropped the dead traitor soldiers from their hull. There was screaming and anarchy as the people tried to move around so they would not get hit by the falling bodies or come into close contact with them. Curze stood with his captains hands still raised in the air, with his eyes closed listening to the horrifying screams of men, women and children. “My Lord, do you want us to exterminate them?” asked Zso Sahaal. The Primarch lowered his hands and opened his eyes, “No! My Father is on his way here. We must be ready for him…”

“We are breaking into the System as of now, my Lord” said the communications officer. The Emperor nodded to him from the strategium. Constantin turned to the Emperor, “What are your plans for Curze my Lord? “I will speak to him,” answered the Emperor. “He is my son, and for all his strange behaviours I do believe he is loyal to me.” Constantin hesitated but then spoke out; “My Lord you have not forgotten about the reports of mass slaughtering of civilians his Legion has committed.” No, Constantin I haven’t” replied the Emperor with a slight anger in his tone. “The universe we live in is not straight forward, nor is it black or white. As of now there will be things that must be forgiven and overseen if we are to achieve our plans. The Emperor turned and faced Constantin, placing his beautiful hands upon the Warriors shoulder guard, “My friend, there will be upcoming events and decisions made which will be hard to bear upon the heart, I want you to know that what ever happens, I do it for the good of all Humanity. Will you follow despite what horrors and deeds I do?”

Constantin was shocked, that the Emperor could even think that his closest and most loyal servant would even think about turning form the Emperors light. “My Lord, no matter what I will serve you as I have always done with pure and utter devotion to your will.”


It took roughly 48 hours for the Emperors fleet to reach the position of Night Lords fleet. The Golden Throne hailed the Umbrea Insidior, Konrad Curze’s flagship, after several communications exchanges Konrad Curze formally known as Night Haunter boarder the Golden Throne to reunite with his father again. The Doors of the Thunderhawk opened, and Curze’s honour guard marched, finally Curze stepped out last. The Emperor was waiting out on the landing decks, with only Constantin and Amon or so seemed. The landing decks had Custodes positions all around each with a clear view of their leader. In total there were probably ten Custodes wearing falsehoods.


As Curze stepped out and onto the landing deck he immediately sensed the Custodes under their falsehoods, the Honour guard split into two lines facing each other and dropped to their knees. “Father!” Curze said walking to his Father, hands outstretched ready to embrace him. The Emperor and his son were the tallest beings in the Command deck towering over everyone save the two Custodes with their high crested helmets. The two might demi-gods embraced, Zso Sahaal who was part of the Honour Guard stole a quick glance to see the happiness fill his Primarchs face once again. To him the Primarch was always dark and terrifying, unable to make out his Masters mood as it would change instantly from one extreme to the other, now however being in the Emperors presence, the Primarch looked radiant an almost angelic white glow upon his skin. Sahaal remembered on a number of occasions hearing the Primarch say to himself; “I am the Emperors instrument of fear and death” over and over again just before descending into battle. 

The Honour guard followed the Primarch to the doors of the Emperors private chambers aboard the ship which was called the Inner Sanctum. It was at these doors that none passed through unless by special request of the Emperor. Constantin and Amon did not follow into the Sanctum either; they turned and stood on either side of the doors facing the Honour Guard. Zso Sahaal was amazed at how similar the custodes looked to the Astartes and yet remained completely different from them, as they were kin of some sort, like cousins.

“Honour Guards of the Eighth Legion, you may rest and wait for your master at the Food Halls, Access beyond this point is strictly forbidden,” said Constantin Within that instant a small Adept came into view, “Ahem… My Lords, I am here to guide you to the Food Halls,” he said with a smile, however he could not hide the sheer terror written in his eyes. The Small group of Honour Guards turned round and followed the Adept silently. These were the captains and champions of the Night Haunter, they were adorned with more skulls and spikes and bat wings upon their armour than the other Night Lords Astartes. They were a truly terrifying looking contingent.

The Inner Sanctum was beautifully decorated, the ceilings covered in fresco’s with gold guilding around the edges. Beautifully carved statues stood around the edges of the room. The floor was made of a beautiful creamy marble paving. At one end of the huge room was a large double stairway also made with marble that lead to the upper deck of the Inner Sanctum. Curze followed his father to the seating area and sat down on a chair opposite him. The Emperor had said nothing since they walked into the Inner Sanctum, he was now pouring red wine into two golden goblets and passed one to the Curze. “You know Konrad…” “Please Father call me Night Haunter” Curze interrupted. “Very Well, Night Haunter” Said the Emperor. “You know you can trust me completely? Don’t you?” He asked. Curze looked down, unable to speak as his mouth and throat went dry. The images of his nightmare surged into his consciousness. He dropped the goblet and put his hands to his head as it was now throbbing and the nightmares were coming back. The Emperor grabbed Curze’s hands and pulled them away from his head as Curze’s fingernails were digging into his face and scalp making him bleed. The Emperor looked deep into Curze’s eyes, for a brief moment he saw what Curze saw, he understood now what was plaguing his son and slowly driving him insane. As soon as Curze opened his eyes nad looked into his fathers glowing face the nightmares stopped. The Emperor placed his hands delicately around Curze’s temple and Curze could feel energy flowing through his entire body, a warm feeling was building up around him. He felt relaxed and unexpectedly he felt happy and safe. The Emperor whispered to him, “You are safe now Night Haunter. You are in your Fathers presence, and I will protect you,” the Emperors words softly echoed around the Curze’s mind. “As long as you pledge your allegiance to me, you will always be safe.” With those words Curze opened his eyes, and small tears ran down his cheeks. “Father, ever since you came into my life I have been plagued by visions of death, and I… I feel ashamed to say that I had visions that you would turn your back on me and order my death,” Curze said, “I will gladly pledge my Oath of Allegiance to you and you alone.” With that the Emperor stood up and Curze bent on one knee, “To You Father, I pledge my allegiance. I am yours to command, you instrument of Death. I will do what ever you ask, slay whom ever you ask. The Emperors hands touched the tip of Curze’s forehead and said; “Konrad Curze, Night Haunter I accept your Oath of allegiance. You will be honour bound and only in death are you free.”

_________________________________________________________________

Any ideas of where you would want the Emperor to go next, which Primarch to bring to his side?


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

:so_happy::clapping::goodpost::grin:

Can not wait for the next one!!!!
Pure class.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

How about Alpharius or Magnus?... Nice work!:clapping:


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

The Emperor stood no the landing deck with Amon and Constatine at his side, watching his now ever loyal son board the Thunderhawk back to the Umbrea Insidior. “Do you think he will stay loyal? Amon asked. “Yes, now that I have blocked his ability of foresight,” replied the Emperor. “Curze does not understand how to use the gift of foresight, had I not removed that gift from him, he would have gone deeper into a depraved state.” The Thunderhawk now took off into the cold darkness of space. “What about the burning and torture of the people on Valarma II my lord? asked Constatin. “I shall leave Curze to do his job,” the Emperor now turned to his two Custodes. “By letting Curze do what he does best, when Horus turns against us, he will assume that Curze and the Night Lords will be an easy target, and most likely contact them last of all the other legions to join his side. When the time is right, I will call the Night Lords and they shall strike while Horus’s back is turned.” An instrument of death and destruction the Emperor thought to himself. 

6 Weeks Later

“Brother Hiroshi! I want your heavy weapons squad on that hill to give Kenji Squad some fire cover!” roared Captain Haji of the First Company. “Yes Captain!” replied Hiroshi. “Right my brothers, up on that hill! Double time!” The second Astartes Legion, the Death Kings had battled ferociously for almost a month with the Xenos creatures that came to be known as Zamcas. This highly sophisticated race had humanoid shaped bodies but their heads resembled the look of Lions, with big golden manes. They were bigger of course than normal humans, their warriors were as large as a fully armoured Astartes but when a Zamcas Warrior had his full body armour on, his bulk was immense. Strong, ferocious and incredibly intelligent, they had decimated almost the entire Imperial Guard contingent that went with the Death Kings Legion. 

Over three hundred thousand Imperial Guardsmen had been slaughtered within the first couple of weeks, they were over powered. The remaining soldiers were transported back to the 320th Fleet and the planet of the Zamcas designated Three Twenty Sixteen, the sixteenth planet to be conquered by the 320th expedition fleet had decided to do a full orbital bombardment of the planet. Huge cities of the Zamcas had been obliterated but there were still several strong points around the planet. The Death Kings had no choice but to put their full Legion to this campaign. 

Over thirty thousand Astartes descended upon the planet, ready to crush the Xenos filth. As soon as Brother Hiroshi’s Devastator Squad got upon the high hill and launched their bombardment of the enemy lines, Kenji Assault Squad launched straight into the Enemy lines, with their lightning claws ready, they ripped into the Zamcas Warriors. Sergeant Tenchi of Kenji Squad went full throttle and rammed his lightning claws into two enormous Zamcas Warriors on either side of him and ripped them apart. The Death Kings specialised with close weapons combat, but using Heavy Weapons support to distract the enemy whilst their assault squads launched their close quarters attack. Sergeant Tenchi elbowed one Zamcas warrior in the face with his left arm, stunning the creature and then swung his right arm and stabbing the Zamcas with his lightning claws, the claws sliced through the top half the of warriors face, the head came apart cleanly. Despite the enormous size and sheer power of the Zamcas, the Death Kings were terribly swift. 

They fought fluidly ducking and swerving with ease from the punches and claws of the Xenos warriors, the Zamcas warriors so far did not carry any hand to hand combat weapon but big massive assault rifles, bigger than an Astartes Boltgun. Kenji Squad tore through the Zamcas line with such ease, as the Xenos were tightly packed together, within moments the Zamcas were backing away and some even retreating back to their stronghold. Sergeant Tenchi was about to launch into the Zamcas again, when in front of him a bright light appeared out of no where, at first he thought someone had thrown a flash grenade to stun them, but within seconds Tenchi saw him… The “Shogun” Primarch of the second Legion. He called himself Ronin, the Masterless swordsman of TakaHama, the home planet of the Death Kings, the greatest warrior to have come from that Planet. 

The Primarch stood there alone, clothed in his usual plain black armour. Unadorned by any trophies or insignia, lightning claws in hand, waiting for the enemy to come charging towards him, but for some reason none of the Zamcas moved, they stood to the spot unable to look away from the dark Primarch. Within a blink of an eye the Primarch had moved from being in front of Kenji Squad to breaking into the line of Zamcas. The Xenos warriors were being ripped apart in seconds, heads, arms, legs, torsos were flying everywhere. Thick crimson blood was spurting everywhere, the Primarch was drenched in it. Ten, twenty Zamcas warriors ripped apart within minutes. Kenji squad did nothing but stare in awe at the speed at which The Shogun was slaughtering his victims, for they were not foes for foes would actually put up some sort of fight, no these were victims unaware of their up and coming death, they did not even have time to raise their hands before the claws sunk deep into their limbs or torso and sliced right through.

“Kenji Squad!” Shouted Captain Haji through the vox channel, “Don’t just stand there help the Primarch, rip these Xenos filth into submission.” Captain Tenchi quickly regained his focus, “For Death and Glory” he shouted to his Brothers, and Kenji squad quickly regained their composure and joined in on the slaughtering. Within fourty minutes the battlefield was a swamp of blood, flesh, bones and hair. The stronghold of the Zamcas had several huge holes in its walls where the Imperial Army tanks had battered it with their Canons, the only Imperial army units left on the planet. The death figures of the Legion were counted, Two thousand Astartes dead, and three hundred and fifty two were injured. On the Zamcas side Twenty Thousand Zamcas warriors were littered all over the battlefield. None of their dead bodies were whole. Three hundred and Twenty Zamcas warriors were left alive, they were all lined up and on both knees, with their heads bowed. The Shogun paced up and down the line observing them as he passed. No one could make out what the Shogun was thinking, when he had his helm on. The Shogun then stopped in the middle of the line, “You are a brave species, I will give you that… however your defeat was inevitable.” None of the Zamcas looked up at the Primarch all keeping their eyes fixed firmly on the ground. The Zamcas had their own language, however they had traded with Humans throughout their short history and had come to learn the tongues of men and were fluent in it. “You have but two choices,” the Primarch continued. “You can die by your own hands and retain your honour or you can lose all honour and disgrace your race by allowing us the pleasure of killing you, up to you,” he said softly, with a hint of delight in his tone. Sergeant Tenchi, could not make out the true character of his Leader. Unlike the other Primarchs the Shogun had shown no warm feelings to his legion, there was no camaraderie, the Legion was there to obey and to carry out executions on Xenos species. Tenchi remembered that the Shogun did not even show any emotion to his fellow brothers, standing slightly apart form them during the Parade on Ullanor after the Emperor’s and the Warmaster’s victory over the Green skins. The Zamcas Warriors did not move, clearly they did not want to die that day but wished to be spared. The Shogun took off his Helm, his face looked young but stern, smooth and slightly tanned with long raven black hair that came down to his shoulders. The Shogun was a handsome being, but stern and cold was his way. What made The Shogun so special was that he was incredibly quick and smooth in dispatching his opponents, he was tall, taller than any Astartes but slightly shorter than the Warmaster, not as broad as Lord Angron, but slender like Lord Fulgrim and perhaps slightly faster than all of them. The Primarch towered over the Zamcas, “You will die here and now, make your choice for I lose patience!” None moved. “Captain Haji, kill these insolent filth!” The Zamcas looked up in despair, within an instant all of them dead with bolt rounds ripping through their brains.

A voice broke through the vox channel; “My Lord Ronin” said a voice. “Yes?” answered the Shogun. “This is the Eternal Blade, your presence is requested immediately.” “And who with the authority requests my presence?” A few seconds pass, “The Emperor, my lord.” The Astartes were shocked, looking at one another. Wasn’t the Emperor supposed to be back on Terra?! They all thought. “I will come right away,” answered the Shogun. “Captain Haji!” shouted the Shogun, “My Lord?” replied the Captain. “You and Captain Miyoto will secure the garrison while I’m away. Have the other captains report to you on their progress and we will speak when I arrive back tomorrow.” With those words, the Shogun teleported back onto the battle barge. The Primarch was instantly teleported back onto the Strategium, when he regained his focus, he saw his Radiant and glowing father in front of him, the Shogun immediately dropped to his knees and bowed his head. “Ronin please stand, no need for formalities,” said the Emperor. The Shogun stood and embraced his father, the hug was long for Ronin had missed his father terribly. The Emperor was the only being Ronin felt he could connect with, the only one worthy of his service. “What honour brings you here Father?” questioned Ronin. “Come we must talk in private, then I shall reveal why I am here. “

The two walked off to the Shoguns private chambers, they both sat down on the sofas. Ronin poured some wine for himself and his Father and sipped the sweet drink. “Ronin, I have come to you in haste. This is a secret journey I embark upon, to prepare for a coming war which will consume the entire Imperium.” Ronin did not understand what his father meant, “You have foreseen a mighty a war? What Xenos foe is this that we are to war with? The Emperor stood up and paced the room, “Ronin, would you defy any of your Brothers should they threaten the Imperium in anyway?” Ronin was even more confused, “Of course Father if I really had to. I mean I know I’m not close with any of them… But it would have to be something big for me to wage a war against any of them, why?” Ronin asked curiously. “Ronin at the moment I embark upon a journey to find out which of my sons will remain loyal to me, which ones will pledge their undying allegiance to me.” Ronin hesitantly said, “Father are you talking of treachery?” The Emperor nodded, he turned and stared deep into Ronin eyes, Ronin could feel the Emperors presence deep within his very core, within his Soul. “There will be a heresy of great magnitude Ronin, some of your brothers will turn against me and against Mankind, I do not quite know who will turn but I need to know, I must know if you will follow me to what ever ends?” Ronin was shocked at the thought of his brothers betraying his father, it actually made him feel sick deep inside. He looked up at his Father, “What would you have me do?” The Emperor paused in thought for a moment and then asked, “How many Astartes do you have in your Legion at the moment?” “Under thirsty thousand after this campaign,” Ronin answered. “Then after this campaign, you are to take leave and head back to TakaHama and from there build up your Legion. Send information through to the Imperial Data Banks, from there the heretics will look upon the information you have provided and more than likely they will wish to contact you. Do not make contact with me until the heretics have unveiled themselves to you, the more distance we create, the more likely it is they will be open to you.” “So you wish me to join up with the heretics?” asked Ronin. The Emperor smiled; “Yes join, learn their plan and everything you can, however do not contact me, I will more than likely task Amon to contact you and gather up the information for me.” The Emperor looked into his sons eyes and placed his hand upon Ronins shoulder guard, “For the survival of mankind we must do this.”


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Loving the third part there dude. 
One thing though was the Imperial Guard not called the Imperial Army until after the HH?


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice touch on the 2nd Legion... Excited about the 11th... Rep:victory:... Or not:ireful2:... Got to spread rep first:laugh:...


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

You are right Loken, my bad supposed to be Imperial Army.

Oh and Waltz as for your suggestion on Alpha legion, working on it going to try and squeeze it in within the next few chapters probably gotto try and somehow get the Emp to come cross their paths.

Oh btw for some of you guys, the period im writing on is before Horus has actually been corrupted, so he is not a traitor just yet, the Emp is just prepairing :wink:

_________________________________________________________________

*Kidnapp in the Dark*

Standing upon the command deck of the frigate Sword of Terra Lucius Magnar was contemplating his mission. The Emperor had set Lucius upon a mission to recruit a specialised Company, involving Psykers, Normal Humans, and Astartes. Accompanying him was a Sister of Silence named Vanetia Menaro an Oblivion Knight of the Raptor Squad, she like all her sisters had her hair in a top knot, with the rest of her hair shaved off. She was young of face and her features were beautiful, she stood next to Lucius as silent as the void of space. She was like a small child next to his enormous frame. “Commander, we will reach high anchorage of the Planet within half an hour,” said the Communications Officer. Lucius nodded and turned to Vanetia, “You ready?” Vanetia did not speak but nodded to him. “Very well then let us capture our prey.”

They took a Stormbird down to the planets surface, the Planet itself was named Nomar and was recently brought into compliance by the 203rd Expedition Fleet, no known Astartes Companies accompanied the fleet. There was a small Imperial occupational force present whilst the Imperial Governorship was put in place. The Planet itself was fairly backwards, it was a feudal world with many different warlords, the armies using old fashioned swords and spears, so it did not take long for the Imperial Army to crush any resistance. The Stormbird landed within a desert area. There was a settlement to the west of their location about fifteen kilometres away. There they would get a feel for their surroundings and blend in with the local population. They were sent to this planet as there were rumours that a Psyker was present upon this planet, and it was up to Lucius to recruit the Psyker or execute him should he refuse. 

With the lack of technology and small Imperial presence they could operate more easily without much notice. Both warriors wore thick brown hooded robes, for Lucius however he had to wear a displacer field to hide his huge bulk. It did not take them long to trek to their designated settlement. The settlement was fairly large, with high stone walls surrounding it. All the buildings were within the safety of the walls. A dirt path lead to the gates of the settlement and it was busy bustling with Merchants and Citizens coming and going. There was a small retinue of soldiers in chain mail armour, keeping an eye on who was coming into the city. They both decided to blend into the crowd, hoods drawn up. As they passed one of the soldiers noticed them and put his hand out barring Lucius’s way. “No weapons allowed into this city, we need to check you don’t have a sword or anything.” Lucius said nothing but lifted his hands into the air and turned around to show the guard he did not have a sword on him. The guard gave him a quick glance around and let them pass. 

The settlement was busy just as busy inside as it was outside. It took two days for the two warriors to map out the settlement in their mind. Resting in secluded and quiet parts of the city, stealing food from market stalls here and there. They listened to the banter and talk that was going on around the settlement. Apparently to the north east of the city, young men were gathering under a powerful and influential Warlord who was in hiding and building up his army again to combat the new Imperialists, rumour had it that he had a mystical companion who was always by his side in a black silk robe. One morning whilst scouring the settlement, Lucius heard a couple of young men talking about joining this new rebellion army, he walked up to the two men and said to them that he and his wife were interested in supporting the new rebellion army that was amassing. “And what do you think you could contribute to the new army?” asked one of the men. “I can fight well,” replied Lucius, “better than any man here.”
The other young man sneered. “Well, if you think you’re good enough there’s a man called Thaius who is recruiting warriors to the rebellion, make no mistake he’s a big bastard, and he’ll put you to the test.” 
“And where can I find this Thaius?” asked Lucius.
“He hangs out at the Tavern by the Town Hall, go see him if you want but I can guarantee you he’ll teach you a lesson for your arrogance.”
Lucius smiled and walked off back to the abandoned house he and Venetia had made their base of operations.
He knocked on the door three times and heard bolts and locks opening as Venetia let him in. “Right, I believe we have a link to this new rebellion army,” Lucius said. Venetia said nothing, but stared at him to let him know she was listening carefully. “It seems,” he continued “that they are looking to recruit decent warriors to their new army. It should be easy for us to show them our skill and be accepted. Venetia nodded. 

The next day they went off to the Tavern to go and find Thaius, Lucius went and asked the barman if Thaius was here, the barman merely nodded in the direction of a very large and muscular man sitting on his own drinking a large flagon of ale. Thaius had a shaved head, and stubble with a stern looking face, he looked like the type of man who took everything seriously. Lucius walked up to Thaius; “I believe you are Thaius, and you are looking to recruit new warriors?” Thaius looked Lucius up and down, “Go home son you don’t even have the build of a decent warrior.” Lucius’s displacer field made him look like a pale skinny middle aged man. “I bet I could beat you in hand to hand combat,” said Lucius with a smile clearly trying to aggravate the man. Thaius did not look bothered at all, “I’ll allow you to think that, go home to your wife unscathed.” Lucius positioned himself so he stood directly in front of Thaius blocking his view, still smiling. Thaius sighed, “Very well then friend, I shall beat you and send you on your way, lets step out into the back.” Lucius and Venetia followed Thaius to the back of the Inn into a small empty courtyard. Thaius and Lucius stood on either side of the courtyard in fighting stance. “You ready?” asked Thaius. Lucius smiled again, “ready as ever.” With that Thaius ran at Lucius, for such a large man he was pretty quick, Thaius threw a punch at Lucius, Lucius grabbed the mans huge arm with his small and frail looking hand and with a quick twist of the wrist Thaius was on his knees; “arrgghhhh, grrrr” he growled in pain. Lucius let go of his hand and within an instant Thaius found himself in a rear naked choke, with Lucius choking the air out of him. “One squeeze and you’ll be knocked out cold, one twist and ill break your neck,” said Lucius. “Grrr, okay okay” choked Thaius. Lucius let him go and the big muscular man was on all fours taking huge in huge breaths and panting heavily. “So are we in?” asked Lucius. “God! Yes you’re in man!” Thaius said standing up trying to balance himself. Thaius sized up Lucius and Venetia, “theres more to you than meets the eye my friend.” Lucius smiled and held out his hand, “The names Lucius and this is my wife Venetia” he said turning to Venetia. “And she’s as deadly as me” he said with a grin. “Meet me here tomorrow, ill take you to the war camp,” said Thaius.

They had trekked for four hours and the sandy terrain turned to a rocky and hilly terrain. They climbed up a small hill and when they reached the summit below they could see a small valley. Situated within the valley looked like a small city of tents. They descended down the valley and into the tent city. Both men and women were walking around going about their business dressed in all manner of war gear, from leather armour to plate armour, there was no standard uniform. It looked like warriors who had served the many different warlords had all come together under one banner. There were clangs of swords in the distance as men and women were practising in the nearby fields and men on horses rode by quickly delivering messages here and there. The war camp was bustling with life and activity. This particular warlord was serious about preparing for a rebellion, however they greatly underestimated the small occupational force Lucius thought. One soldier of the Imperial Army contingent would have shot fifty of these men before they even came close to him, this rebel army would soon be decimated once it was on the move. 

“Make yourselves at home,” Thaius said to them both, “we will eat soon, everyone eats together that is the way of this army.” Lucius and Venetia found a fairly quiet spot amid the bustling encampment. “We find out where the warlord is, observe his movements then make a move, usual stuff” he said to Venetia. Venetia in her usual remark merely nodded. The pair spent the next few days observing the encampment finding out the movements of the warlord and his retinue. Venetia kept herself back trying not to attract the attention of the Psyker. The past few days she had spotted her prey, the Psyker accompanied the warlord everywhere he went, rarely leaving his sight, keeping his hood up so no one could tell what the Psyker actually looked like. Venetia licked her lips every time she spotted him, she could feel the time was close for her to capture him, she knew when the time came for her to confront her prey, he would be arrogant as were all Psykers before they came up against a Sister of Silence, their powers would become obsolete in her presence and she would bring them down with such ferocity they had never known.

Through the days they spent within the encampment, the two warriors acquired a couple of Swords, daggers and throwing knives that lay idle, enough to defend themselves against the coming fight that was to erupt. Night fell and Lucius had told Venetia that tonight was the night they were going to capture the Psyker. There had been a large party within the encampment, as it was one of the Lieutenants birthday, there was loud music and the warriors were all drunk and merry. This was a perfect time to attack as any screams or shouts could not be heard by the sheer noise of the drunk crowds. Lucius and Venetia walked at a quick pace hoods up, walking towards the Warlords massive tent which was situated upon a small high overlooking the entire encampment. 

There were soldiers stationed at various points on the way up to the tent, Lucius and Venetia dispatched the soldiers quickly with their throwing daggers each dagger hit the soldiers spot on in the middle of their foreheads, each and everyone fell to the floor, dead without even making a sound apart from a thud as their bodies hit the rocky floor. As they came closer to the tent, Lucius and Venetia started running, as the closer they got the more aware the Psyker would be of their presence. Outside the tent opening stood four guards on either side. Lucius chucked his last two daggers at the Guards, two fell to the floor dead. The other two guards were startled as the first thing they saw were their comrades just slumped to the floor and a pool of blood was forming around their heads. Next thing they knew two dark figures came out of nowhere from the shadows silently running a glint of a metal and then….nothing. Lucius and Venetia drew their sword and sliced off other two guards heads. Thud and thud were the only sounds as the guards heads fell to the ground before their bodies. The Psyker opened his eyes quickly and sat bolt upright, sweating and for some reason he was panting heavily. He looked around, his section of the tent was in total darkness all of a sudden a shadow moved quickly. His natural reactions kicked in and tried to shoot out a ball of fire from his palm… nothing happened. “What the fu…” within an instant Venetia smacked the Psyker in the side of his jaw with the hilt of her sword. The Psyker was knocked out cold, slumped in his bed. Lucius came into the Warlords section of the tent, he too felt the Custodes presence and opened his eyes quickly the next thing that came into his view was a giant warrior standing over him. The warlord gasped at the sight and then Lucius launched his sword down into the Warlords throat, blood spurted out and terrible gargling sound hissed out of his throat, the blood spurted onto Lucius’s face drenching him. He then moved to the Psykers section and met up with Venetia. “Where is he?” he asked. Venetia pointed to the bed with her sword. Lucius tapped into his vox bead, “Sword of Terra, do you hear me?” There was crackling then, “Yes Commander, this is Sword of Terra, we hear you loud and clear” said the communications officer. “Take down my position and send a Storm Bird five kilometres west of my location,” said Lucius. “Copy that, Commander. A storm bird is on its way.” Lucius grabbed the Psyker and held him over his shoulder, the Warriors then set off to the pick up point.

His vision was blurry and it took a while for his eyes to focus and adjust to the low lighting. “Whe… where am I?” he slurred. “You are in the custody of the Emperor Psyker,” a voice said. It seemed to echo around the room so he could not make out where the voice was coming from. He could feel that he was strapped to a chair with his arms and legs bound to it. “Who are you?” he asked. “Who are you?” came the reply. His visions now much better and focused, he looked around what looked like a bare metal cell but could not see anyone. The next thing he saw, out of thin air an enormous golden armoured figure emerged as well as a beautiful and slender woman in silver battle plate armour, a large eagle like tattoo was upon her scalp. “What have you done with Baleth?” he asked. The giant warrior looked at him, his face stern. “Your warlord is dead, under Imperial law he is a traitor and has been put to death,” answered the Warrior. “And what of my fate? And why can I not use my powers?” he asked worriedly. “These questions will be asked later, what is your name?” the giant asked. “Crossland, Hertoz Crossland,” answered the Psyker. “Hertoz Crossland, you are charged with being a traitor to the Imperium and an enemy of the Emperor, by our laws you are to be put to death, how do you plead?” said Warrior drawing a sword out. Hertoz’s heartbeat raced, he tried with all his might to summon his powers but nothing. He started screaming and squirming around but the straps held him in place, “No, no please don’t kill me!” Hertoz scream. “Ill do what ever you want me to do.” The Warrior sheathed his sword and smiled. “Really?” he said with a raised eye brow. “Yes!” panted the Psyker, “What ever it takes!” The giant warrior and the warrior woman said nothing, they just stared at him after a brief moment of silence, the warrior spoke again. “Pledge your allegiance, swear on your honour that you will serve the Emperor obediently and your execution will be void.” The warrior nodded to the silent woman, who then tapped something into a console on the wall. The clamps immediately released Hertoz. “On your knees Psyker” said the Custode. The Psyker got onto one knee and bowed his head, “Do you Hertoz Crossland, pledge your allegiance and servitude to that of the Emperor of mankind, to obey and carry out any and all orders given by him?”
“I do” pledged Hertoz, “Then through me you are a servant of the Emperor of Mankind. Arise Hertoz Crossland, for you are now in the Service of the Emperor.”

Constantin stood behind the communications officer on the communications deck of the Golden Throne, a voice spoke from the comm unit. “My Lord, mission one, zero, three was successful. Target was acquired and has been inducted.”
“Very good” replied Constatin. “Your next target Lucius, is Commander Luther of the First Legion. Target location is Caliban.”
“Mission accepted My Lord, Lucius out.”


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Another great one there!!! Looking forward to the next chapter!!k::so_happy:


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Alright guys, been working on this next chapter for afew days now. Writers block as well as work getting in the way. Let me know what you think of the story so far....


_________________________________________________________________

*LUTHERS CHANCE FOR GLORY*

The large war hall of the Golden Throne was packed full of the Custodes of the First Circle. They were all sat around a large circular table, the Emperor in all his illuminating majesty was sat amongst them, “I’m glad to say Brothers that Lucius has completed his first mission on assembling the Special Forces company,” said Constatin. 
“What of Amon and Heado?” asked a very stern looking warrior. 
“Amon and Haedo are on their way to meet up with Alpharius and his Legion” answered Aurelius, Captain of the Lynx Squad. 
“How do we know we can trust the Alpha Legion?” asked the stern looking warrior. Aurelius was about to answer him when the Emperor interrupted, “Alpharius and his legion will join us, provided our agents get to him on time.” The stern looking warrior asked no more questions, the Emperor was clearly not in a very good mood at all.
“I still can’t believe Horus would betray us?!” said Aurelius. The Emperor spoke as if addressing the entire First Circle,
“Horus will turn against us because he will be lied to, all of us here know of the powers which lurk within the Empyrean, their very essence corrupts entirely, his perception of reality will be twisted.”
Everyone around the room looked troubled. “My Lord, forgive me for my lack of understandings on the matter, but would it not be simple to tell Horus of what is about to happen?” asked Titus a young looking man, with handsome and chiselled features.
“Should Horus learn the truth of what is about to occur, then the ruinous powers will select another to lead their war of destruction, and I may not foresee who may be next. At least with Horus we have a pin point and can then plan accordingly,” answered the Emperor. 
“My Lord, something has occurred to me. We have not accounted for Magnus?” said Aurelius. “Amendra Kendel leads two cadres of Sisters of Silence, as well as two squads of Custodes,” answered Constantin.
“If he decides to turn?” asked Aurelius.
“Then Amendra has been authorised to execute the Primarch on the spot,” said Constantin. 

The past few months everyone serving under the Emperors fleet was tense. The Custodes were in full training with entire squads going through combat simulations. A new virtual reality system was put in place to keep the warriors minds battle ready. Squads would be put into combat situations and would have to accomplish missions and tasks. They would then finish off their training sessions with several hours in practise cages and firing chambers, the training sessions were gruelling perhaps too gruelling for the likes of the Astartes. 

The Custodes prided themselves on being the Emperors Praetorians; to protect the Emperor meant you had to be the best of the best both in body and mind. The Imperium believed the Astartes were Mankind’s greatest warriors, the Custodes however knew the truth.

The past few weeks aboard the Eternal Flame had been a huge eye opener for Hertoz Crossland. He had learnt more about the world and the universe he lived in within the past few weeks then he had his entire life on Nomar. He did not understand what the Imperium meant, all he knew was that they were the enemy, demonic men sent from hell to wipe out the Human Race and his Master and Warlord was the only hope. But now Hertoz was illuminated, fascinated by the might and knowledgeable being that was only known as The Emperor. 

Hertoz sat in his personal chamber aboard the ship, recounting the night he was captured and the oath he swore to serve the Emperor of Mankind to save his own life. His new commander, Lucius Magnar was an impressive being himself, Hertoz was very fearful of Lucius at first but spending more time with the Custode, he came to admire this immense being. “We are on a sacred mission, Hertoz” he remembered Lucius telling him. “To serve the Emperor so he can save Humanity against total annihilation.” Such a bold statement, but Lucius’s determination and belief in this Emperor and his god-like status appealed to Hertoz’s aspirations to be part of something big, something important. “Hertoz Crossland, please report to the Strategium for a team meeting,” said a voice through the comm link in his room.

It did not take long for Hertoz to make his way to the strategium, he had spent many bored days exploring the large frigate. The corridors and rooms themselves were rather plain. White washed walls and the bright lighting, every corridor looked the same, personal chambers were very Spartan, only decorations he saw were banners of lightning bolts and two headed eagles.

When Hertoz arrived at the Strategium, Lucius was standing there with the Silent and beautiful woman named Vanetia Menaro and one of the communications officers of the ship. All three of them turned around when Hertoz came up to them. Lucius gave him a warm smile, “Have you rested well Hertoz?” he asked in a kind manner. “Yes Commander” Hertoz felt weird at calling Lucius Commander, but it would be something he had to get used to.
“Right, we will break out of the Warp within forty two hours and make for the Caliban system,” Lucius informed them. “The First Circle of Custodes has informed me, that we must by all means acquire Luther at all costs.” 
“But Commander Luther is second in command of the First Legion,” said the Communications Officer. “Surely if he were to go missing, then that would spark a huge investigation by the First Legion and bring unwanted attention to us.”
“We will think of that later, the crucial thing is to make contact with Luther without bringing too much attention,” Vanetia signed in Thought Mark.

Opening his eyes, and taking in the beautiful morning sunshine. Luther somehow felt strangely happy and excited about today. Getting out of his bed and walking over to the balcony of his new and lavish apartment set within the ever expanding fortress of Aldurukh. Yawning and stretching out his immensely muscular body, various little scars here and there covered his body from battles fought long ago when Caliban was in its primitive state. Luther was handsome of face, square jawed and strong cheekbones, his jet black hair closely cropped to his scalp.

A servitor came in with food and drink and laid them out on a small table on the balcony near to where Luther was standing. It was a privilege granted to Luther due to his high position within the Legion, even if he was cast aside from his Brothers side. The thought of it brought resentment to Luther, not something which he wanted but it was festering deep inside him day by day. His mood went from one of being happy and content to jealousy and self pity remembering his banishment from the Lion.

Luther sat down and ate the fruits on the platter whilst listening to the armoured feet of the warriors marching below and the gun bolt fire from the shooting ranges. Aldurukh had changed immensely, it once resembled an ancient stone fortress, now however it looked like an immense fortified Hive city, the sheer size of the fortress was immense being carved and constructed within the mountain itself. Large man made canyons, labyrinths ran all the way along it. 

The number of recruits swelled up immensely as Luther flung himself into the process. There was nothing else for him to do now, the crusade was not his priority, his priority and task was to ensure the Legion had enough recruits to cope with the crusade. He made sure there were enough Astartes to make the first Legion a big player amongst the other Legions. 

Towards midday, Luther walked down to the training yards dressed in a polished black and gold armour, it was close fitted rather than the bulky armour worn by the fully fledged Astartes. His armour had a curved adamantine shield bearining the insignia of a Calibanite Wyrm on his left arm. On his right pauldron bore the Legions Insignia. The training yards were packed full with new initiates, over three thousand Astartes; roughly three chapter’s worth had departed Caliban to join up with the rest of the Crusade. Familiar faces of Zahariel and Brother Librarian Israfael were training the young Psykers of the Legion. Luther looked up towards the sky, “somewhere out there the Lion is making his mark in history. Here I am keeping the home warm till they return…” thought Luther. Anger filling his heart even more, these past few years on Caliban had been excruciating for Luther. He did not want to hate his beloved brother so much, but why was he being punished so harshly. 

The Caliban system was busy with ships ranging from Merchant ships to Frigates and Cruisers as well as ships carrying Civilians. The presence of the Eternal Flame did not bring about too much attention, it was just another Frigate stopping off at Caliban to re-supply and do the odd bit of repairs whilst en-route to the front lines. 
“Well we’ve arrived at Caliban now,” said Lucius. Hertoz looked at the beautiful planet in wonderment, he had never seen a planet from the void of space before, and hoped it would not be his last. “Right,” said Lucius turning away from the viewing portal. “Officer Morgan, Officer Ferome and Sister Vanetia will be accompanying us down to the planet for observations. Hertoz you will be accompanying me. Understood everyone?” 
“Yes Commander,” they all said. Apart from Sister Vanetia as she signalled with the mark of the Aquila.

Officer Morgan and Ferome both dressed in their duty uniforms, Vanetia was to wear her full battle armour but remain under a falsehood at all times during the observation, whilst Lucius wore a displacer field and Hertoz dressed in a Naval Officers uniform. They were to go down as a group of Naval Officers going offshore for a few days respite.

The Naval base was situated several kilometres away from Aldurukh, this gave the group time to gather their bearings and get a feel for their surroundings. It seemed Caliban itself was as hectic as the space system around it. The Imperium was doing major constructions to bring Caliban up to a level in which it could contribute to the Great Crusade. Sitting within the Mess Hall amidst the masses of raucous naval personnel the group made their plans.

“Right Morgan, Ferome you find a suitable location for our base of operations,” said Lucius. “Vanetia, Hertoz and I will survey Aldurukh. Meet back at the Mess Hall for 18:00 Hours.” With the orders given, the group dispersed and went about their objectives.

Lucius, Hertoz and the Vanetia were on their way to Aldurukh in a small APC which Hertoz had acquired using his telekinetic mind control powers on the soldiers guarding the Armoured Vehicles. All this was very exciting for the young Psyker. Within half an hour they were on the outskirts of the construction zone surrounding Aldurukh. Under their Falsehoods Lucius and Vanetia observed the Fortress, the positions of the guards, any hidden entrances and exits and also any surveillance and security equipment in place. The Fortress walls had guards positioned at various intervals, heat and motion surveillance cameras were positioned at various points along the wall as well. A blockade was set up outside the front gates of the Fortress, stopping vehicles and workers from entering and leaving the area, checking ID and passes. “This is going to be tough,” thought Lucius. They first had to get past the guards and surveillance system, then the hundreds of Astartes on the training yards and then get past more guards and find their way into the Fortress itself which they had no idea of the layout and then would have to contact Luther without anyone else spotting them.

Night had fallen upon the Plant. The brother Astartes of the I Legion were seated enjoying their meal in the great dinning hall of the Fortress. Luther stood up and gave his usual toast of congratulations to another good, hard day of training. “Soon you shall depart Caliban to join up with the rest of our Legion. You shall show the Lion, what progress we have made here on Caliban;” Luther said toasting to his fellow brothers. Every warrior raised their cups high. Suddenly the doors flung open, and three fully armoured Astartes burst into the room. “My Lords! Apologies for the intrusion but the construction zone outside the fortress is under attack!” the Astartes reported. “What?!” Luther asked in surprise. Who would dare attack the Dark Angels Fortress, and secondly how did they get past the planetary defences he thought quickly. “Brother Calgarn, take your squad, along with squad Zerphril and Hecastur down to the construction zone immediately and find out what the commotion is!” ordered Luther. “The rest of you, head to the arming chambers and await my commands.” With that the Dark Angels dispersed. 

Brother Calgarn and his squad descended to the construction zone, squads Zephril and Hecastur were covering their left and right flank. The construction zone was burning, the smoke from the burning semi built buildings and machinery was intense, but still the Dark Angels pressed forwards. All of a sudden, a construction personnel vehicle exploded, the shockwave sending the surrounding Astartes flying backwards. 

Brother Calgarns squad were separated, Brother Astartes here and there, some were injured with bits of metal shrapnel from the exploding vehicle piercing their heavily plated armour. None were dead however. “Squad Cantur, is everyone alright?” asked Calgarn through the vox channel. “We’re alright sergeant, some of us are injured however, no one dead though,” answered one of the Astartes through gritted teeth, obviously one of the injured brothers. 

Boltfire erupted to Calgarns left. One of the other squads seemed to be in trouble. The next thing he heard bolter fire was erupting from Calgarns right, “Sergeant Vemiel, what is going on?” shouted Calgarn through the vox channel. “I don’t know Brother, we saw figures moving to our left after the explosion and fired upon them, next thing we know they’re suppressing heavy fire back at us. By now the smoke was getting worse, not even through his visor could sergeant Calgarn see what was ahead of him, there was no turning to heat vision as the huge fires were blurring his vision. The vox channel crackled and then, “Brother Calgarn, this is squad Zephril. We are under fire aswell, the squad has been separated and enemy soldiers seem to be surrounding us,” shouted an Astartes. Another explosion erupted about four hundred yards away from Calgarn, this time it was bigger than the first, the shockwave of the explosion sent Calgarn and his squad flying backwards into the air and crashing into brick walls and semi-built buildings. 

“Squads, report your status?!” demanded Calgarn. Bolter fire was going off around squad Cantur, but they had not encountered the enemy. A voice came through the vox channel, “Sergeant Calgarn, this is Luther. What is your status?”
Carlgarn was relieved to hear his commanders voice. “My Lord we have not encountered the enemy, but Squads Zephril and Hecastur are engaging the enemy with heavy fire! We need support my Lord!” Another two explosions erupted this time it was in the direction of the Fortress, “Negative Sergeant Calgarn, we cannot issue support to you at this moment. Aldurukh is under direct attack.”

“Damn this shit!” shouted Calgarn, his squad and the other squads were separated and isolated from each other, under heavy fire from the enemy which they couldn’t see, or make out how many there were. In the corner of his eye, Calgarn spotted three black figures running towards him, he couldn’t make out whether they were Astartes or not, the smoke was too thick to see clearly. Calgarn hesitated; the three black figures however did not and started firing at him. A bullet hit his right shoulder guard and exploded, the pain was immense, and he could feel blood pouring out of his shoulder. He lifted his arm and let off a burst, one of the three figures dropped to the floor, they were advancing quickly. They shot again another bullet hit his mid section but did not penetrate properly, Calgarn staggered, trying to catch his breath, they fired again and this time a bullet hit his breast plate “Arrrggghhh!!!!!” he screamed. The bullet tore through the armour and into his left chest the blood spurted out everywhere, rage was filling Calgarn and he let off an entire clip. One of the two remaining figures dropped down straight away, Calgarn had hit him squarely in the middle of his head. The lone figure was now quickly approaching him, as he came closer Calgarn could make out his outline as one of Astartes. Shock filled Calgarn, “What the hell?!” The Astartes seemed to recognise his enemy as a Brother Astartes aswell, and quickly lowered his gun. By this time Calgarn was on one knee, his blood was just barley clotting, he had lost a lot of blood and was very weak. “Brother! My apologies! I swear we didn’t know…” said the Astartes. “We believed you were the enemy, you didn’t look like an Astartes.”
“What the hell do you mean, you didn’t recognise me as an Astartes!” roared Calgarn, anger and pain were taking over. “You didn’t recognise, the armour, the insignia upon my shoulder guards?!” spat Calgarn. “Well you fired at us as well Brother, what were we supposed to think?!” said the Astartes defensively. 

More explosions came from the Fortress, followed by bursts of bolterfire. “What the hell is going on here, what happened to our enemy?” asked Calgarn.
“No idea sir,” replied the Astartes. “Our squads were separated, next thing I know my Brothers are firing in different directions, bullets are flying towards us and Sergeant Vemiel was cut down by a hail of rounds.
“Right, all Squads fall back to the Fortress!” commanded Calgarn through the vox channel. Calgarn was not sure how many of his brothers were left alive or wounded. 

There was frenzy within the mighty Fortress. Rockets were being launched at the walls and the great gate, large fireballs were being hurled over the walls and into the training yards where the Black armoured Dark Angels were positioned. It was like a nightmare for Luther, they were trying to fight an enemy they could not see, an enemy that they could not hear nor comprehend they could not understand the tactics being used against them. How many of the enemy was a mystery. Three squads had already been lost in the chaos of the burning construction zone and the fire was quickly spreading closer and closer to the Fortress itself.

“Zahariel report!” commanded Luther through the vox. “My company is badly injured from the fireballs my Lord,” reported Zahariel. “Though no one has been confirmed as dead.” Panic was building up in Luther, he was losing control of the situation quickly. His squads were separated, the new recruits were in experienced, this was basically their first battle they had fought. “My Lord, figures are approaching fast towards the gate!” said a Brother Astartes through the vox channel. “What are your orders?”

“Shoot anything that moves!” commanded Luther. With that the Astartes started firing upon the figures that were advancing on their gate. The black figures started firing back, but they were easily overwhelmed by the firepower coming from the walls. Gun turrets as well as heavy weapons squads were firing upon them.

“Why the hell are they firing upon us?!” shouted Brother Hortan. “They don’t know it us shouted Sergeant Calgarn over the roaring sounds of bolter fire. A couple of members from Zephril, Hecastur and Cantur squad rallied together, the rest were missing or presumed dead. The small band of Astartes were being mowed down by their Brother Astartes who were panicking. The inexperienced Astartes started firing back at the walls, which made things worse the Astartes on the walls doubled their firepower. Rounds were whizzing past Calgarn, he tried to communicate through the vox channels to Luther but there was so much static, nothing could be communicated. Within afew seconds the returning Astartes were slaughtered by their own Battle Brothers.

Luther who was stationed upon the wall above the great gate tried to look on into the burning night. His sensory systems could not pick anything up, there was just the sound of the burning buildings and vehicles within the construction zone. Three Astartes came up behind Luther, Luther turned around. “My Lord, it is best we take you to safety within the fortress,” said one of the Astartes. “No!” commanded Luther, “I will stay here and fight the enemy with the rest of you.” 
“My Lord, you are the leader of this Garrison and we must ensure your safety,” protested one of the Astartes. Anger was rising in Luther, “I will not tarnish my honour by fleeing the Battlefield. I am a warrior of the Emperor and I will not retreat because I am being attacked.” A menacing tone is Luther’s voice. 

The rest of the night was quiet, and the fires were dying down towards sunrise. The Dark Angels moved out into the construction zone, searching for the missing squads and any sign of dead enemy soldiers. Ten squads were issued as the search party, no sign of their missing Brothers and no sign of enemy soldiers. What the hell was going on they all thought. “Some form of witchery is played against us!” roared one Astartes. It infuriated the Astartes that they could not comprehend the enemy they were fighting. 


To be continued….


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Ohhh can't wait for the next part. Some good stuff there!!:good::goodpost:


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Luther came down to the construction zone in his gleaming black battle armour accompanied by six bodyguard. “Captain Amadis, what is the situation?” asked Luther to the captain leading the search party. Captain Amadis made the sign of a Aquila, “My Lord, there is no sign of any enemy bodies and no sign of the three companies we dispatched last night.” Luther raised an eye brow, this was strange indeed. None of the Astartes that were guarding the fortress were killed either, merely wounded. The attack last night seemed so devastating. “Secures the area Captain, post three squads to patrol the construction zone, the construction workers and servitors will be here shortly. Keep an eye on them!”

Luther and his bodyguards went back up to the Fortress, he noticed a group of ten Astartes ahead of him entering the Fortress gates. That was funny he thought, as far he knew all the Astartes he sent out were patrolling the construction zone. “Brother Damis, where did those Astartes come from?” questioned Luther as the last Astartes entered the Fortress. “No idea, my Lord” replied Brother Damis. “Hurry then! We must question them,” said Luther his pace now quickening. Luther and his bodyguards broke out into a run.

“Luther has spotted us, quickly disperse and meet back at the entrance hall at 20,00 Hours,” said Lucius. His displacer field making him look like one of the Dark Angels. “Captain Ramdahl, you will accompany me so I may get to know the layout of this fortress.” The ten Astartes quickly departed in various different directions.

Luther and his bodyguard burst into the massive entrance hall of the Fortress. Their armoured feet thumping on the stone floor as they ran in. “Which way do you think they went?” asked Luther. The bodyguards did not have a clue nor did Luther. They had disappeared like ghosts, things were getting stranger as the day progressed. “They could be anywhere,” said Brother Damis, “probably separated, we wont find them amidst the other Battle Brothers.” Luther turned to his contingent of bodyguards, “Brother you are to take your leave, but any thing strange and you report to me immediately.” The Astartes made the sign of the Aquila and went about their own way, Luther walked alone back up to his Office. He felt a chill down the back of his neck as he felt like someone was watching him. He touched upon the hilt of his sword. Its familiar feeling eased him a little. 
Luther was sat at his large desk over looking a data slate with names of the Astartes who were to be sent forth to the front lines. Two chapters worth of Astartes would be added to the Legions arsenal. Luther felt a cold shiver go up his spine even though he was still his power armour. Luther looked up and within an instant the door knocked three times.

This was curious, Luther was not expecting anyone this late in the evening. “Enter” Luther said with a booming voice. There were a few seconds of silent and then the door creaked in. Five Astartes entered Lucius’s office, the Office was a fairly large room but having five very large and fully armoured Astartes made it seem very cramped. Lucius could not tell who the warriors were as their helms were kept on. “Its polite brothers to take off your helm if you wish to address me in private,” said Luther eyeing them curiously. The five black armoured Astartes stood, unmoving like statues. The central Astartes stepped forwards and clicked something attached to his combat belt. Within an instant the Astartes turned into an enormous golden armoured giant. Luther’s jaw dropped, his eyes wide. The warrior was absolutely stunned unable to move. Stood in front of him was a Custode an actual Custode, an Emperors praetorian.

“Luther I am Lucius of the Legio Custode. I am on a mission from the Emperor personally.”
At hearing the Emperors name, Luthers attention came back to him. “Yes, what does the Emperor require?”
“The Emperor requires your personal service, you are to be under the direct command of the Emperor personally,” said Lucius.
Luther felt confused, the Lion did not want him by his side, so why would the Emperor request his services?!
“But I am second in command of the First Legion, my place is here with my Primarch and my Battle Brothers.”
“If the Primarch wished for you to remain with him, he would not have sent you away from his side Luther,” said Lucius.
Luther looked down, he felt ashamed to hear those words spoken by another. Tears started forming in his eyes, this was a man who felt unwanted, unimportant by those closest to him, his Brother Lion El’ Johnson. 
“You have a chance Luther to join this special task force I am putting together and gaining some glory for yourselves and your men. You will be required to be in the front lines, to take part in the greatest endeavour mankind will ever do.”
This was Luthers chance of escape, a new quest where glory and honour would be bestowed upon him if he took this chance.
“I will not offer my hand again Luther, you and a Chapter of your men may join this new special task force and gain glory and serve the Emperor properly.” With that Lucius turned to walk away. 

“Wait!” Luther said desperately, I will join you. Lucius smiled to himself. “But first tell me, was this attack on my men done by you?” asked Luther.
Lucius stood where he was, his back turned against Luther, “By the Emperors command I had to set up a minor attack on your fortress to distract your men, whilst I contacted you. Luckily I managed to capture some of your men and persuaded them to join me.”
“You must be very good at persuasion Lucius for them to turn against their own Legion.” Said Luther with a small smile upon his face.
Lucius turned to Luther, “actually your men were easily swayed. They Hunger for war and glory Luther, just like you.”
“Anyway, we do not have long I depart for a new mission. You will assemble a chapter of your best men and will serve under the Emperor directly.”


Standing upon the communications deck of the Golden Throne Constantin, Titus and Aurelius were relaying messages to the various agents they had sent out on special missions. “My Lord, there is a message transmission from The Eternal Flame.” 
All three Custodes stood patiently, “My Lords, Luther and a chapter of the Dark Angels have been recruited. Several casualties, which we could not stop, the garrison believes that Luther and a thousand of his Astartes were ambushed by rebels upon the planet. The Legion will be informed and will presume that Luther is dead.”
“The First Legion will demand an investigation into this event,” said Titus. “Aye, Lucius get your new recruits out of that system and back with the Emperors fleet,” commanded Constantin.
“Yes my Lord, we are on course and will join with you shortly.”
Aurelius turned to his fellow Custodes, “Amon and Haedo have not reported their progress with the Alpha Legion, it has been six months.”
“We will wait longer, we cannot make too many moves or we will attract attention,” said Constantin. “Anyway He wishes to make a move soon, we have perhaps another year before Horus is due to turn traitor.”


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

k: Another great


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Another outstanding piece...


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*The Emperors Armada*

Amon and Haedo arrived back at the _Golden Throne_, their arrival was met with much anticipation The Emperor and several members of the First Circle of Custodes greeted them on the Embarkation decks. The Emperor stood head and shoulders above everyone, his presence was overwhelming and majestic. Amon and Haedo felt such honour to be greeted by the Lord of Mankind himself.
“What news do you bring Amon?” the Emperor asked, his voice was soft yet every word was heard. Amon sighed, for the journey was long and there were many tales to tell of their eventful journey. “My Lord, Alpharius sends his greetings to you and has sworn an oath of total obedience to you. I had informed him of your vision, and he felt shamed that you thought he would turn against you.”
“What of the Xenos Cabal?” asked the Emperor dismissing Amons comments. “They have been exterminated,” said Haedo. The Emperor stepped forwards and placed his beautiful hands upon their pauldrons, “You have done well my sons, for that you will be rewarded with new names and laurels of victory.”

Both Custodes felt the warm touch of the Emperor through their armour. They were proud to serve the Emperor and accomplish the tasks which were set by him. “I will take my leave, get some rest the pair of you” the Emperor said and with that he turned and walked off accompanied by the rest of the Custodes.

Constantin was the only one not to go, patiently waiting for them. Amon and Haedo walked with Constantin back up to the Officers quarters. “What news of Lucius, my lord?” asked Haedo anxiously. Constantin smiled, Lucius is en-route back to us, his mission successful. “And of the others?” asked Amon. 
“We have yet to hear from Africus, Maximus and Vaedor have contacted Corax, The Khan and Sanguinius” replied Constantin.
“How did Sanguinius react to the news?” asked Haedo.
Constantin sighed, “Not well from what Vaedor reported.”
“I am not surprised, Sanguinius shares a close bond with Horus.”
“As long as Sanguinius does not decide to tell Horus of his future treachery we’ll be alright. I’m sure if Maximus believed Sanguinius to betray us, he would have challenged the Primarch,” remarked Amon.
They laughed at the thought of the Staunch Custode taking on the mighty and graceful Primarch. 

Amon sat in his private chambers, happy in the knowledge that he was finally back at the Emperors side again. His armour and helm placed in a metal box with his guardian spear dismantled at several points to fit snugly in.

Many Brother Custodes were out there gathering up forces to rally to the Emperors side. Amon remembered the hardships he and Haedo faced trying to locate the secretive Alpha Legion and contacting them before the Xenos Cabal got to them first. Fighting upon the deserts of the Nurthene World, Chaos infected filth it was. Amon wished never to go back to that cesspool of filth ever again. The Custodes understood how carefully the Emperor had to coordinate things, not only did they have to fight the on coming heresy, but also plotting of the chaos powers within the Empyrean itself. Amon and many of the First Circle wondered why the Emperor had not confessed to tell his sons of the Horrors that lay within it, surely by telling them, they would understand it and be able to guard against it. Thus it was not the place of a Custode to comprehend the majestic plans of their enlightened leader, merely to do his duty for his Emperor.

Over the next few months there had been rapid change, the Emperors fleet had moved to a region known as the Yeven Cluster which comprised of about three star systems within it. The Emperors fleet had anchored around the fourth planet called Chogoris. It was an Agri World, dedicated to food production. Technology upon the planet was minimal and the general population at first were not aware of the Emperors presence and his growing armada. As the coming months were drawing near to the predicted Heresy, the armed forces of the Emperor were amassing. The Titan Legion, Legio Tempestus was brought secretly from Mars to the Emperors side, along with the knights of Taranis. Three quarters of the Sisters of Silence were enroute to join the armada; twenty of their black ships had departed the Luna bases. Lucius’s special forces of Astartes, Assassins and Psykers had finally joined up. Rogal Dorn and his entire Imperial Fists Legion had arrived three weeks ahead of schedule, along with Corax and Vulkan’s Legions. 

The Strategium aboard the Golden Throne was packed with many heroes and commanders, men with great influence and power within the Imperium. Amon looked on at those around him, the First Circle of Custodes were present, along with the Primarchs Rogal Dorn, Corax and Vulkan. The Stormlord Cavalerio of Legio Tempestus, Luther of the Dark Angels standing next to the mighty Custode Lucius as well as Fleet commanders and Imperial Army commanders. The Emperor and Primarchs were taking centre stage of all the attention.
“Once Alpharius and Lord Commander Namatjira and their forces join up with us, we depart for the Istvaan system. Our objective is to save those loyal to the Imperium.”
“What about Horus and his forces?” asked the Primarch Rogal Dorn.
“We will not engage fully with them as of yet.”
“Any news on Ferrus Manus, my lord?” asked Corax.
“Ferrus Manus has been tasked with capturing Fulgrim,” replied the Emperor. 
“So what happens to our traitorous Brother then?” stepped in Vulkan.
“The traitor deserves to be executed,” growled Dorn. Many of the commanders in the room nodded their heads in agreement. 
“Fulgrim will be interrogated first before we do anything,” said the Emperor eyeing each and everyone. “There are powers at work, many of you do not comprehend, they will distort and corrupt your very thoughts. We must guard against such vileness.”
“But these bastards have defied you Father!” said Dorn with a controlled rage in his tone.
“That may be the case, but they are still my sons. Before I condemn them to death, I need to know what is truly in their hearts,” said the Emperor calmly.

With that the Emperor walked out of the Strategium, the Custodes of the First Circle followed behind giving the Primarch venomous looks as they passed.
Everyone fell silent, unable to move as the tension within the Strategium was so intense. Constantin turned and stood face to face with the Primarch although he stood a head taller than Constantin it did not stop the Chief Custode from confronting Rogal Dorn, “You forget in whose presence you are in Primarch!” said the Custode with a controlled rage in his tone. Both warriors stood still staring each other out, fists clenched. Everyone could see both their pulses throb with adrenaline, they both looked like mighty ancient gods of war ready to battle each other.
No one dared get in the way of either warriors, save Corax and Vulkan the only ones in the Strategium with the capabilities of even restraining either of them.
“Dorn, Constantin! This is no time for dissention. We must be united against the rebels,” said Corax sternly.
“You both know Corax is right, this is not the time for squabbling, Dorn spoke out of turn, but Constantin you must understand what we are going through as sons of the Emperor.
Both Primarch and Custode did not speak but continued to stared intently at each other. After several moments, Constantin was the first to break the confrontation, he stepped back from the Primarch and offered his hand, still keeping his eyes locked on the mighty Primarch.
“I offer my hand Primarch as a gesture of unity in the Emperors name.”
The Primarch gripped the Custodes hand in a warriors embrace.Everyone within the room let out a sigh of relief. There was no doubting Rogal Dorn would have beaten the Chief Custode, but the fight would be intense and no doubt others would join in the conflict.

Amon and Haedo stood sentry outside the Emperors inner sanctum aboard The Golden Throne, Amon heard footsteps coming ahead of him, Haedo heard it to, and both Custodes gripped their Guardian Spears ready. Although it was unlikely anyone aboard the Golden Throne should wish to harm the Emperor, there was always a chance and the Custodes now more than ever had to be more vigilant. 
Amon spotted the figures appearing out of one of the arch ways, fairly tall and lithe enclosed in plated silver and gold armoured bodices, crimson topknots and visors covering the bottom part of their faces. Amon immediately recognised them as Silent Sisterhood. The leading figure of this fairly large contingent was the Commanding sister Jenetia Krole. She was accompanied by three cadres of her sisters.

They stopped before the towering Custodes and made a fist against their chest, the pre-unity salute the Custodes recognised. Haedo touched the comm. Link within his golden eagle crested helmet. “Janetia Krole and her contingent are here Captain,” said Haedo.
There was silence for afew seconds and then, “They are cleared for entry, let them pass” a voice commanded. With that the two Custodes parted and the massive guilded doors which lead to the Emperors inner sanctum opened and the contingent passed through.
The past few days had been hectic as the Emperor was meeting with new arrivals joining his growing Armada.
Jaghatai Khan, Sanguinius and Alpharius along with Lord Commander Namatjira had arrived two weeks after the Salamanders Legion and met with the Emperor. The Khan had brought his full Legion, Sanguinius had only half his Legion, the other Half had been sent back to Terra and the mysterious Alpharius arrived with his Legion, though none save the Emperor knew how much of his legion was present, what was certain was the immense power the Emperor commanded. Six entire Legions as well as the expeditionary fleet that came with them, Titan Legions and war machines brought with the Mechanicum contingents. The Imperial Army regiments were immense, countless men, women and gene modified warriors gathered under one banner, the Emperors. That was not to say Horus did not pose a serious threat, he had gathered the World Eaters, Emperors Children, Death Guard and Death Kings, formidable Legions each with their own specialities.

Within the history of the Imperium, there was no Armada greater than what the Emperor had just assembled. Thousands upon thousands of ships had converged within the Chogoris system, Battle Barges, Grand cruisers, Cruisers, Frigates and escort ships all ready to depart and make their way towards the Istvaan System. Several light years away Horus was too pre occupied with the surviving loyalists on Istvaan and the disobedience of Angron who had taken a Stormbird down to the surface to personally kill those left alive. He was also not aware that six of his brothers were en-route hungry to rip him and his legions apart.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I really enjoyed this
I especially liked the Konrad Curze part
But I thought Valdor was meant to be with Russ killing Magnus at this point?


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Its an alternate version of the horus heresy, mixing the already existing fluff with my own ideas. The story is based on the Emperor foreseeing the coming Heresy and preparing for it.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Another gripping story coming along there bud. Really enjoying how the story is unfolding. So i take it the cabal did not have a chance to convert Alpharius legion to the coarse of Horus? So there may be a different outcome to this story than what happened in the fluff? If so very interesting if not still interesting.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

The Custodes Amon and Haedo managed to get into contact with Alpharius before John Grammaticus, and tell him of the Emperors version of how things would turn out. 

As for others wondering whats happening about Magnus, well a small contingent of Custodes and Sisters of silence have gone to Prospero, not to prosecute the Primarch like Russ and his wolves would have done but to find out where his allegiances lie... more will come on magnus's part later...


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Cool will be very interesting to see what could of happened in the HH when little things that can change the whole outcome. Like meeting or not meeting one person can have. The fickle stand of fate!!!!!


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

have to say , from just reading this , its epic 
+rep for you good sir 
(also cant wait to hear about the 11th legion and the iron warriors)

chaoz


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ohhhh im looking forward to the Magnus part
My favourite legion and primarch
Great stuff
I understand now and love it


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*Istvaan
The Blood Fields*​Throughout the Emperors armada, Astartes of different legions were preparing their battle gear and taking their Oaths of moment. It would be several hours before they would break out into real space in the outer edges of the Istvaan system, from there the real battle would begin. There was so much tension in the air, the Emperor could feel it amongst his men, and the Primarchs themselves looked tense, unusual from their normal confident demeanour.

Luther stood upon the command deck of the frigate Eternal Flame next to his commanding Officer and Custodian Lucius, both dressed in their battle armour.
“What are your thoughts Lucius?” asked Luther curiously. Lucius turned to Luther, his face hardened, “I am thinking that we are about to go to war with men we once called Brothers. Men who we once considered comrades in arms, men who we thought would have our backs in the heat of battle.” Lucius turned away from Luther, and continued to stare at the bridge crew working hard below them. 
“It is hard to think that Primarchs and Astartes would turn against the Emperor beloved by all,” said Luther solemnly.
“I saw him in all his glory Luther,” said Lucius with a calmed anger. “Horus was like a god of war in the early days of the Crusade. He accompanied the Emperor upon the battlefield, fighting under the Emperors banner…. I admired him Luther.” Lucius stared down at the metal decking floor. “He lead me and a small contingent of Custodes on the battle field for several years, we fought with Horus and we died with him everyone admired and loved him… I and several others feel ashamed that we should have looked up to the bastard heretic.
Luther put an armoured hand on his Commanders shoulders, the Custodian dwarfing the Astartes. “You were not to know, only by the Emperors might did we learn of the heresy before it was too late,” assured Luther. “We will crush the heretics, make amends for our previous thoughts and admirations of the enemy!”
Lucius turned to Luther again and let out a small smile. “They will soon know the full fury of the Emperor!”

There was two hours to go before the Armada was about to break out of the warp. A procession was held in honour of the Emperor deep within the bowels of the Golden Throne in a huge and cavernous long hall. The Emperor was situated at the far end of the enormous hall. Banners of countless regiments, and the Astartes banners aswell hung from the high ceilings. The Emperor stood on a high podium in gleaming golden armour, stood behind him were his six Primarch sons, towering and imposing figures. The Khan in his gleaming white armour, the handsome Sanguinius in a golden suit of armour similar to his fathers. The Primarch Rogal Dorn standing proudly, his cropped bone white hair and stern face over looking the procession. The silent pale skinned Corax in Black armour and standing next to him the might Vulkan lord of the Salamanders Legion, his skin as black as coal and piercing eyes. Alpharius with his bald scalp and noble looking face wearing Armour the colour of his beloved Legion. The procession went in a clockwise motion, Squads of Imperial Army and Naval Personnel saluted the Emperor as they passed, next came the mighty armoured Astartes squads from the six different legions followed by the silent Sisters of Silence, and lastly the Emperors elite warrior guards. The Golden armoured Custodian Guards with their crimson and gold edged cloaks. 

Once all the Legions and the regiments were presented to the Emperor, he addressed them all within the hall and through the vox channels so everyone within the Armada could hear the Emperors glorious words.
“We are about to embark upon a new war, a war which will decide the future of mankind. You are about to fight the most deadliest foe you will ever face, they are not Xenos, they are not Psykers, they are not mutants… they are our lost brothers in arms!” boomed the Emperor. “We are about to kill those who stand to destroy everything we have built! There will be no mercy! We will crush and we will triumph for the glory of mankind! Now are you with me?!!!!!”

At that moment the entire Armada erupted in massive chorus of hails and cheers thousands upon thousands of Astartes boomed and banged their armour together, millions of Imperial Army soldiers and Naval personnel shouted and jeered. The noise echoed throughout the ships. The Lord Commanders stood up and saluted the Emperor, in unison they all shouted; “We who are about to kill your enemies, Salute you Emperor!”

Everyone within the halls were lifted, their spirits and morale boosted. The Emperor seemed to shine brighter and brighter, like a mighty Sun God, some of the Imperial officers got down on both knees hailing and crying for being in the presence of such a god like being. The Primarchs were next to receive the Emperor, they all walked to face him and knelt on one knee, their heads bowed.

Constantin Valdor, Chief Custode stood to the Emperors right hand side and read from an ancient parchment, “You who stand before the Emperor of mankind, are about to swear your oaths of allegiance to he, who is beloved by all. Do you swear to serve the Emperor utterly until your dying breath, to serve and to protect him and him alone?”

“We swear by our honour and life to serve and protect the Emperor, to serve him and him alone,” they all said in unison.
“So take the Emperors hand and kiss it to seal your Oath,” said Constantin.
The Primarchs in turn took the Emperors right hand and kissed it.
“So it is done!” boomed the Emperor.
Once again the Armada rang with the sounds of cheering and shouts of salutation to the Emperor.
The Primarchs stood up and turned to face the crowd, “One hour till we reach the battle zone, battle stations everyone!” barked Rogal Dorn. With that everyone filed out of the Halls and made their way to their posts.

In a multitude of explosive colours and bright energy the first scout ships of the Emperors armada had exploded out of the warp and into real space. Thousands of unmanned probes scoured the system retrieving data. Over the next several moments more ships burst out into the edges of the Isstvan system at various points. Thousands upon thousands were now racing in battle formation like a pack of hungry sharks ready to devour Horus’s fleet. Although the combined fleets of the five traitorous Legions were vast, they were outnumbered five to one, the Armada was spewing out of the warp at an alarming rate. The Red Tear, Sanguinius’s Battle Barge raced out of formation and headed for the front lines, there was a lot of hatred and resentment slowly building up inside the noble Primarch, out of all the others it was Horus that Sanguinius was close to.

Upon the command bridge of the Vengeful Spirit Horus was called for immediately. “What is it?” he growled.
Abbadon and Aximand looked tense, unable to utter the words. “Well tell me whats going on?” shouted Horus, his impatience growing. “an unknown armada is here…” said Aximand in dismay.
Horus’s mouth dropped, “What?... What do you mean an armada? What Armada?!!!” 
“My lord! A Battle Barge is racing up towards our ships… In the name of Terra! Its firing upon us.”
Within an instant the Vengeful Spirit shook from the impact of the torpedo’s fired from the oncoming Battle Barge.
Horus’s fleet tried to move into a defensive position but it was too late. The Emperors ships were upon them, blasting every missile and laser they could throw at them. Within a space of ten minutes fifty of Horus’s Cruisers and Frigates had been blown apart.
“My Lord, we need to break away and make for a warp jump!” said the bridge commander.
“Damn them! How did they know? Fine send word round to the ships to break away and head for the jump points immediately. We will rendezvous at the Pelagir System.”
“My Lord what about the troops we have fighting on the ground?” asked Aximand
“Damn them! We make a break for it now or all will be lost!” Snarled Abbadon. 
The Vengeful Spirit broke away and headed for the warp jump points, thirty more ships had been blown apart as the rebel fleet tried to scatter. The Conqueror, Angrons flagship was so badly damaged it could not move, three Grand Cruisers of the Emperors armada fired upon it at once and with an explosion of light it was gone.

“My Lord, the Horus’s fleet are fleeing the system?!” said one of the bridge crew.
“Let them flee, for now” said the Emperor. “Send a message to Sanguinius’s battle barge not to follow Horus and stay within the Isstvan system.”
Constantin stared at the Emperor, “we do not go after the traitors?” he asked confused.
“We will when the time is right,” said the Emperor calmly. “For now, our objectives are to rescue those loyal to us on Isstvan III.

Within a short space of an hour the Emperors Armada had destroyed almost half of Horus’s combined fleet. Ships were taking defensive positions all along the systems edge and a mass of ships were used for protecting the Golden Throne Battle Barge which was high anchored above Isstvan III.
The Golden Throne Strategium was packed again with the Captains, Commanders and Primarchs. All went silent as the Emperor descended onto the Strategium. His presence had once again overwhelmed everyone, adorned in his golden ornate armour the Emperor looked like an ancient and mighty god of war. The Emperors usual calm and god-like demeanour was gone, in its place the Emperor looked stern, and menacing. He seemed to tower over everyone even more so than usual, an immense psychic charge was building up around the Strategium and command deck, making everyone feel nervous and scared. The Primarchs themselves did not utter a word and even looking uncomfortable, The Emperor looked around the room, everyone could not and dare not look at the Emperors face as he scanned them all.
“Now is the time for me to act, to show everyone what it means to break their oaths of allegiance.”

Within two hours of they were ready to unleash death upon the world of Isstvan. Orbital surveillance had noted that the loyalists were located within the Governors palace. A large army of World Eaters, Emperors children and Sons of Horus were situated at various points surrounding the palace. These rebels were cut off from supplies and reinforcements, they had no idea what awaited them above, they had no idea who had attacked their fleets. All the rebels knew were that they were alone and abandoned by Horus the warmaster.

“We’ve got a channel through to the loyalists my lord,” said a communications officer.
“This is Constantin Valdor, Chief Custode of the Emperors Custodian Guard, who am I speaking with?” asked Constantin.
There was just static for several moments and then, “This is Captain Saul Tarvits of the Emperors Children,” said Captain Tarvitz in a relieved voice. 
“How is the situation down there Captain?” asked Constantin urgently.
“Critical! We have lost many good brothers, but are holding our ground,” said the Captain.
“The Emperor is on his way down to rescue you” said Constantin.
“What?” said Tarvitz, a tone of surprise in his voice. “The beloved Emperor is coming down personally to save us?”
“Yes Captain,” said Constantin with a smile, “please mind your manners when he arrives.”
A hail of cheers was heard through the vox as the Astartes were told that their Emperor was coming down personally to save them, at that the link was closed.
Constantin pressed his vox bead and spoke into it, “My Lord the loyalists are inside the Palace, whilst the rebels are situated at different sections of the Palace.”
“Tell them to stay within the Palace itself, I don’t want a mix up of whose who and my loyal warriors getting slaughtered,” answered the Emperor.
“Copy that My Lord.”

Once the orders were confirmed, hundreds of drop pods descended upon Isstvan III, Astartes in red, yellow, white and purple armour were about to meet their enemy. The Raven Guard and the Salamanders Legion were waiting in reserve, although they were disheartened to be the legions picked to stay behind they understood that someone had to. However their Primarchs had chosen to accompany the Emperor in his personal Stormbird along with the rest of their brothers. Two more Stormbirds were to descend down with the Emperors, containing two squads of Custodes.

The drop pods broke through Isstvans atmosphere like a hail of fire, the entire skyline was filled what appeared to be giant bullets, as soon as they hit the solid earth that was when the slaughter began. The doors to the drop pods opened and out poured thousands upon thousands of Astartes in different colours. Thousands of bolters unleashed their deadly loads upon the Rebels. Thousands died within seconds, the rebels were taken by surprise. It did not take the rebels long to organise themselves and started firing and fighting back with such force, though their attempts were in vain as more Astartes were brought down by squadrons of Stormbirds, then came their ultimate demise. The golden eagle shaped Stormbird of the Emperor descended upon them, its cargo more deadly than the Legions Astartes themselves. 
The golden Stormbird hovered above the ground and out jumped the Emperor with his fiery blade along with his six of deadly Primarch sons, next came twenty Custodes behind them. The rebels looked on in fear, it was said that Astartes never knew fear, this was not entirely true however, an Astartes knew fear and through rigorous training he would know how to handle his fear. This matter however was nothing an Astartes was trained for, an Astartes was not trained to defy seven Gods of War along with their retinue of capable warriors.
Everyone within the Emperors radius stopped in their actions, awed by such violent beauty which was about to erupt. The world seemed to slow down as the Emperor and his sons walked towards the rebels, swords and guns blazing, snarling at their victims piercing their very souls with their eyes.
The Emperor was radiating in all his majesty, his face hidden behind the immense glow. Rogal Dorn menacing and bearing his teeth, The mighty Khan screaming death wielding two swords his arms out stretched, the noble Sanguinius calm yet terrifying. The silent yet deadly Corax with shiny talons erupting form his gauntlet, the dark and mighty Vulkan swathed in his Green armour, his mighty fire drake shaped gun ready to unleash its deadly load. The mysterious Alpharius in his unadorned and fairly ordinary purple and green trimmed armour, sword and gun in hand.

The Emperor let out a roar and unleashed a mighty psychic wave at the enemy, which obliterated about thirty Astartes in one go, the rest were blown off their feet by the shockwave of the impact. Within seconds the Primarchs and their Emperor were caring a bloody swathe through the enemies ranks. Sword and gun tearing limbs, shredding armour, blood, muscles, armour and bile were spurting everywhere, Amon and Haedo were one of the Astartes in the Emperors small contingent. Although they had fought with the Emperor before, this was nothing they had seen before, the Emperor was furious at the betrayal. Unleashing a tiny bit of his power on his foes and yet it was so deadly the enemy faltered. Bodies lay mutilated on the floor of Isstvan. The earth was flooded in blood, Astartes screamed in terror and agony. After several minutes of butchery, they turned on their heels and tried to run, but as they turned they were moved down by thousands of bolt rounds. The loyalists were relentless, merciless killings on men they once called brother. Dorn, the Khan and Sanguinius were drenched in blood their faces too were covered in splashes of blood, Corax, Vulkan and Alpharius picked their enemy apart with deadly precision, whilst the Khan went berserk, screaming more death and destruction, cutting and slicing Astartes as he went, his swordsmanship was unmatched by any of the rebels. Then to the right there was mass fighting which caught the Emperor and Primarchs attention, Angron and his World Eaters had raced up to meet their foes. Blood Angels and Imperial Fists were slammed onto their backs as the ferocious World Eaters and their Primarch wrestled and cut them to the ground.

“Leave him to me,” said the Emperor menacingly. The Primarchs nodded or grunted in acceptance. The Emperor cut his way through to face the bloodied Primarch. The two giant warriors were snarling and screaming at each other, and then they both ran head on into each other.
The sheer impact of the two titan warriors sent a small shockwave through the loyalist ranks. Angron had speared the Emperor to the floor and was on top of him, snarling and trying to bite the Emperors face. The Emperor caught Angron in a tight grip and held the ravenous Primarch at bay, Angron was trying to claw at the Emperor and trying to bash his head against his face, but the tight grip the Emperor had on him did not allow Angron too move too much at all. Angrons screams were terrifying. Whilst the Emperor and Angron was wrestling for their lives, the Primarchs and the Custodes rounded on the World Eaters, tearing them to pieces with ease. The World Eaters had never been matched by their ferocity before, until now. Amidst the carnage and slaughter, Dorn looked into the predatory eyes of Kharn. “You!” Dorn snarled. “You were with the Legion from the very beginning, and now you turn against him!”
“What I do, I do for my Primarch! My Blood sire!” Kharn snarled back.
“Your Primarch will die! Along with the rest of your legion!” raged Dorn, and within a blink of an eye the awesome Primarch had smashed Kharn to the ground, his rib cage was crushed from the sheer impact, half unconscious he looked up at the figure standing above him. A giant warrior in golden armour, stood above him his foot on the Astartes chest. “I’m going to squeeze the life out of you, you bastard traitor! Roared Dorn, and slowly crushed his foot into Kharns chest, the ruptured armour did not stop the weight and power of the Primarch and caved in like cardboard, the Astartes groaned in agony as the life was crushed out of him, blood and bile coughed out of Kharns mouth, he lay dead a torturous death by the unforgiving Primarch.

The Emperors children, Sons of Horus and Death guards fled and routed, running through the street of Choral City for their life. All the World Eaters that accompanied Angron, some two thousand were dead, only the Primarch was left alive struggling with the Emperor, his enemies surrounding him. His brother Primarchs stood watch silently as he tried to grapple with the Emperor. The next thing he knew a massive force had impacted the left side of his face which threw him off the Emperor and lay flat on his back, for the very few times Angron had been dazed, by a power punch from the Emperor, blood was trickling inside his mouth and his vision blurry, then another thunderous impact caught him in the centre of his stomach. The Primarch was winded and gasped for breath, then another and another. The pain was immense, the raging Primarch had never felt such physical pain like it. One blow from the Emperor would have killed and completely crushed a normal man, but this however was done to a Primarch, not just any Primarch but Angron. He raged inside that he could not do anything to stop the blows, but his physical self was crushed. Energy was sapped from him with every blow. 

The Emperor was relentless. None dared do anything even the Primarchs were fearful at the rage that was unleashed by the Emperor upon their traitorous brother. The Emperor was literally beating the life out of Angron, his body crushed and winded the Primarch could not do a thing, whispers went around the surrounding warriors, “So this is what happens when you defy the Emperor, a relentlessly painful bloodied death” whispered one Astartes. 

To be continued…..


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

After two solid minutes of relentless punches the Emperor finally stopped and looked down at his broken and bloodied son. Angron’s face was destroyed, his cheekbones caved in and his entire face was covered in crimson blood. The Primarch lay still, motionless none could tell whether he was still alive or not. The savage beating left everyone shocked including the six other Primarchs themselves. “Is he still alive?” asked Chapter Master Raldoron of the Blood Angels.
Dorn quickly regained his composure, “Bloody Traitor deserves what he gets,” snarled the blood covered Primarch. 
The Emperor stood up and looked down at his crushed son, sadness was in his glowing face. “No, it should never have come to this…” said the Emperor in a whisper, a small tear ran down the side of his cheek.
“What do you want us to do with him?” asked Sanguinius in a sombre tone.
“Take him back to my ship, I will speak with him later.”
Sanguinius ordered two Custodes to take the broken Primarch back to the Emperors ship via the golden Stormbird.
The Emperor stared at the Governors palace in front of him, there were Astartes inside looking out onto the battlefield all around them. Slowly the Emperor started walking towards the battered Palace. Dorn walked to the left side of the Emperor speaking into his vox bead with his First Captain Sigismund. “What is the situation Captain?”
“Emperors Children and World Eaters have routed on our side,” replied the First Captain.
“And your losses?” asked the Primarch worriedly
“We did not lose too many Brothers, My Lord. The quick and initial attack put the enemy in shock. With our quick deployment we quickly took the advantage and over ran them.” 
“Very well Captain, round your men up and meet us at the Palace. Tell the rest of the Astartes to head back with you,” said Dorn
“But my Lord!” exclaimed the captain. “What about the rebels?”
“The rebels have no where to run, we’ll hunt them down in due course” replied the Primarch.
It took them roughly twenty minutes in their giant strides to meet the loyalists at the front doors of the Palace. Captain Saul Tarvitz, along with Captain Torgaddon and Loken came at the front of their loyalist forces and bent their knee at the coming of the Emperor.

The Astartes were awe struck at the majesty of the Emperor, unable to look upon him, their saviour. “My Lord, we are eternally grateful that you have come to save us.”
“Be at peace my sons, I have come to take you home” said the Emperor with a deep tone in his voice that seemed to reach deep into the core of the Astartes. Finally everyone cheered and rejoiced to be re united with their lost brothers.

Down at the other end of the Choral City amidst the trenches and bunkers was the loyalist Deathguard still fighting their rebel brothers. The fighting was intense and the Loyalist Deathguard were losing ground and men fast. Then they came, the Emperors special forces had descended upon this part of the battlefield, Stormbirds and Thunderhawks swooped by and out jumped Assault and tactical squads. These rescuing brothers wore Jet black armour but on each of their right shoulder guards, were the symbols of various different Legions. “Brothers, we kill for the Emperor!” shouted Luther to his new Battle Brothers. The Emperors special forces had swelled up immensely with brave Astartes, powerful Psykers and Assassins from the Officio Assassinorum. The killing was quick and brutal, the Rebel Deathguard were fighting loyalists along as well as the new special forces.

Luther was deep in the trenches slicing up the rebels along with his fellow Dark Angels brothers, Brother Librarian Israfael and Zahaerial, Chapter Master Astelan and the Psyker Hertoz along with six other Astartes which formed their Kill Team.
Bolters and Bolt pistols were sitting out deadly bolts into the enemies, the Psykers used their immense powers and unleashed it upon the rebels. The death and destruction was horrendous, the Special forces combat capabilities were nothing the rebel Death Guard had faced. There were no Psykers in the Death Guards Companies, so there was no way of combating these powerful individuals. The rebels that were winning ground was now losing rapidly. The trenches were not very wide at all, as they were built to hold ordinary soldiers, not the bulky armoured Astartes. Luther was shooting at point blank range and slicing his way through the Death Guard, the trench itself was filling up with watery mud and blood. The smell of death was horrendous for the Psyker Hertoz, the Astartes had their helmets to block out the stench, all he had was an adjusted Astartes Scout armour on with no helmet. “Brothers! Advance! Advance! Screamed Luther. This was what he had lived for, the battle, the carnage of war. After several years of being garrisoned on Caliban Luther was excited to be in the thick of battle, to test his martial skills. “For the Emperor” bellowed Brother Librarian Israfael who then unleashed a psychic bolt at the enemy which burnt one Astartes inside his armour. Smoke was rising out of small crevices and bullet holes as the Astartes fell to the watery bloodied floor that was to become their grave.
Luthers vox crackled, “This is Captain Ullis Temeter Captain of the 4th Company., loyal warriors to the Emperor. Who is in charge?”
“This is Luther Captain of the DeathWatch Company, the Emperors special forces,” replied Luther. 
“Captain, me and my remaining warriors will rendezvous with you, can you give me co-ordinates?” asked Temeter.
“Negative Captain, the Emperor has commanded that you and your men make your way to the Governors Palace. We will deal with the rebels.”
“But this is our battle Captain, we need to regain our honour!” protested Temeter.
“Those are the Emperors orders! Do you understand?” said Luther defiantly.
Several seconds passed until Captain Temeter responded, “very well Captain Luther, may you return to the Emperor unscathed.”
Luther did not reply, but merely continued with the killings. Within half an hour of fighting the DeathWatch kill teams were struggling in the knee deep bloodied watery trench. 
“Captain Haji!” Luther called over the vox.
“yes Captain,” responded Captain Haji of the DeathKings Kill squad.
“Status report?” 
“We are finishing off the last stragglers Captain,” said Captain Haji as we impaled a DeathGuard in the stomach with both lighting claws.
Blood gurgled out of the mouth of the dying Deathguard.
“we will probably see you at the centre of the trench Captain” said Haji as he was staring into the helmeted face of the dying Astartes.
“Affirmative” responded Luther.
“Why would you turn your back on the Emperor you wretched scum!” asked Captain Haji disgustedly.
The dying Astartes could not say anything as blood was pouring out of his mouth uncontrollably.
“You should know, you cannot face the sheer power of the Emperor. His will is to dominate all things,” said Captain Haji with an evil smile. The hint of a fanatical supporter of the Emperor glinting in his eyes. 

The last of the rebel soldiers and Astartes were rounded up and to be executed, the Emperor was not willing to do it in front of everyone, but the Primarchs had agreed it would teach everyone else a lesson, not to betray the Emperor. The debate went on in a command tent situated in the ruined courtyard of the Governors Palace.

“This mass execution will teach every soldier, warrior and Astartes that they cannot win against the might of the Imperium” said Alpharius.
What surprised everyone was that Sanguinius agreed with Alpharius, the noble and gracious Primarch was not so gracious during this time. There was outrage deep within his heart yet he did not show it openly. His face was stern and he did not smile throughout their time on Isstvan. 
“Mass public execution may do more harm to the mental well being of our Astartes than we think,” said Vulkan.
“What you think we should let them go?” raged Dorn. “Their treachery is an outrage, we should not let them get off so lightly.”
“I’m not saying we let them off, of course we have to execute them. However we may inspire uncontrollable blood lust on our Legions. Our legions are moulded by us and by our actions. We must think before we act.”
Corax was up until this time silent, “I agree with Vulkan,” he said quietly. “To a certain extent, we must show everyone what it means to defy the Imperium and the Emperor, yet we do not want our warriors to turn into nothing more than blood thirsty war mongering warriors. The trauma of the heresy has affected us all and our Legions, if we are to continue our Crusade and rule the Imperium in a fair and just way, we need our Legion to have stable and well reasoned warriors.”
The Emperor stood up from his chair and looked out over the vast garden. Stood in golden armour adorned with Eagles, lighting bolts and medals of past unification wars. “Ferrus Manus has arrived… and with him comes Fulgrim.”
The Primarchs looked at each other, they had forgotten about their little traitorous Brother kept in imprisonment in a stasis field.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Each chapter gets better and better than the last!!!! Some really really good stuff here. Cant not wait for the next instalments:good:k::so_happy::biggrin::goodpost:.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

All I can say is bravo... Been waiting for a story such as this... You've inspired me to continue my story as well... Thanks....


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Waltz, i read one of your stories the 60,000 one and that was amazing!

anyway guys its a short chapter as i was getting bogged down with work, so here goes:
==========================================================

*Loyal Sons return*

The Emperors forces had saved roughly ten thousand loyal Astartes on Istvaan, the combined forces of the Sons of Horus, World Eaters, Emperors Children, Death Guard and Death Kings. What would become of their fate was yet to be decided. An estimated five thousand rebel Astartes were captured and awaiting the Emperors judgement, three times that number had been slaughtered in the past few days. Sanguinius had taken it upon himself to cleanse Isstvan of the rebels, leading his companies personally in the hunt. The Primarch was like an avenging angel of death. Swooping down from the sky chopping, hacking and slicing the rebels to pieces, his Legion was barely able to keep up with his relentless killings. The once beautiful and noble of all the Primarchs had changed, his white feathered wings were drenched in blood, his armour battered and dented in certain places by bolter rounds. None could tell whether the blood covering the Primarch on a daily basis belonged to him or his enemies.

The Primarch had arrived late evening after spending several hours hunting the last remnants of the rebels, as usual covered in as much blood it seemed as he could. “What has become of you brother?” asked Rogal Dorn inquisitively.
The Angelic Primarch raised a curious eye brow at his brother,
“What do you mean?” he said with a slight hint of annoyance in his tone.
“Well… everyday, you take to the skies or in the Thunderhawk and chase down the rebels, you do not wait for your Legion, they have to run to keep up with you,” said Dorn.
“It is my duty to carry out the Emperors prosecution on these vermin!” spat Sanguinius, Rogal Dorn could sense tension in his brothers words, but remained calm and retaining his inquisitive tone.
“Of course Brother, but you do it with such ferociousness. Are you trying to prove something to him?
“What are you saying Dorn?!” said Sanguinius’s his choler rising fast.
“Come on Brother, I think we all know the time is soon upon us to choose a new warmaster…”
Sanguinius’s eyes widened, the thought that Sanguinius had ulterior motives than to carry out the Emperors orders, to achieve the heights and power of Horus angered him immensely. The thought itself of Horus angered the Primarch deep down, the close brotherhood they both shared now turned to bitter hatred and rivalry.

Sanguinius said nothing but just stared at Rogal Dorn, “I do what I do so that the Emperor may one day forgive me.” Sanguinius said bluntly, he turned and went off somewhere away from Dorn.
The staunch Primarch stared at his brother as he walked away,
“You won’t trust anyone who becomes the new Warmaster, will you Dorn?” said a voice behind him.
Dorn turned around and smiled at the two figures standing behind him.
“Not at all Alpharius, good day Omegon. Finally come out to enjoy the sunshine have we?!”
The Primarchs Alpharius and Omegon both looked identical in everyway save their ever changing eye colour. Omegon did not say a word but merely let out a small growl.
“Easy there tiger,” said Dorn with a small smirk on his face. “What brings you both here anyway?”
“The Emperor has called for us to head to the Golden Throne, we must depart at midnight.”
The Primarch merely nodded to them in response.

The Emperors armada had been stationed at the Isstvan system for almost three weeks. Ships had been appearing everyday to join up with the new Armada, orders from the Emperor were being sent around the Imperium via the Astropaths, telling the Imperial Governors to be wary of Horus’s warfleet and to notify should they spot the fleet within their system. The Emperors foresight was slowly failing him, unable to detect the enemies movements or plans. He had suspected this was an intervention by the great enemies which lurked within the Empyrean.

None, not even the Primarchs had known the fate of their two traitorous brothers. Angron had not been seen since the day that he had wrestled with the Emperor and was beaten to within an inch of his life. As far as anyone had heard, Fulgrim had been transported from Ferrus Manus’s flagship to the Golden Throne, though none save Ferrus Manus himself and the Emperor had seen the Unconscious Primarch.

Everyone was getting restless, as many were eager to hunt down and kill the traitors, especially the Primarchs themselves. As was the Emperors orders, all the Primarchs on Isstvan had come to the Stretgium aboard the Golden Throne,

“Well Father, what do you wish to discuss with us?” asked Vulkan.
“I have spoken with Fulgrim,” said the Emperor.
The Primarchs said nothing, eager to hear the news. “Fulgrims thoughts and views were not as they should have been. It seems he had been corrupted to turn against us.”
Some of the Primarchs gasped, Dorn however did not. “And you believe him?” he asked.
The Emperor did not speak for a moment but stared into the eyes of his staunch and stubborn son. “I did not believe it at first, until I saw and held a new weapon he had acquired whilst on the planet Laeran.”
“Father, it is a lie!” protested Dorn. “The gutless traitor knows that Horus has been defeated and so regrets siding with the bastard!”
The Emperor held up his beautiful glowing hand for silence.
“Dorn I have lived a thousand lifetimes, I have been in the company of men since its infancy. I think I know when a man lies and when he is telling the truth.
The Primarch backed down and lowered his head in embarrassment. “Forgive me father, I have been sceptical of late in these troubled times.”
The Emperor put his hands upon Dorns broad shoulders, the warmth of the Emperors touch enveloped him.
“Have no fear my sons,” he said looking at all of them. I am here, and I will protect you, as long as you do as I say and remember what it is we are here for, you will be safe from corruption of the worst kind.”
The Emperors gaze then turned upon the Angel, his eyes pierced the very core of Sanguinius’s soul. “Do not blame yourself, my son. You were not to know of Horus’s betrayal and I do not blame you for your close bond with your Brother.”
The beautiful Primarch fell to his knees crying and clutching at the hem of the Emperors white robes.
“I felt as though you blamed me, that was why you have not taken counsel with me lately” sobbed the Primarch.
The Emperor graciously sank to one knee so he was level with the crying Primarch, “I have been busy as of late, my son. That is the only reason why we have not spoken. I trust you with my life.” With that the Emperor embraced the Angel into his arms. “I will kill him for betraying you father!” cried out Sanguinius. The Emperor said nothing but continued to cradle his son.
The Primarchs looked on, Horus’s betrayal had hit them hard. But it had not touched them as deeply as it had for Sanguinius. The Angel had always looked up to Horus and his charisma, his battle glories. They were somewhat of best friends if that were the best term used for Demi-gods such as them to have a close friendship. 

After several moments, the Emperor and Sanguinius stood up, and he once again addressed all of them, The Lion, Russ and Perturabo are en route here. They will arrive in less than a week. Once they arrive I will issue orders and you will be on your way. With that the Emperor embraced them all as they went to leave, the time for building relationships with his sons was ever more important.

Within his private sanctum aboard the Red Tear, Sanguinius stood by the view portal, looking at the massive Battle Barges and Frigates and small vessels. The scene was one of spectacle and wonderment, so many ships and so many lights, thousands upon thousands of ships were converging in the Isstvan system, Stormbirds and Thunderhawks and light personnel vessels going to and fro.
“I cannot understand why the Emperor has allowed Fulgrim to live…” mused Sanguinius.
“Apparently Fulgrim was possessed or something like it” said a dark figure sitting in the shadows away from the lights radiating from Isstvan III moons.
“Such dark times, if Fulgrim realises the futility of rebellion from our father, then why can’t Horus?!” spoke Sanguinius with sadness in his voice.
“Fulgrim may be vain but he is vain in the attempt to emulate our beloved father, not vain to think he is mightier than him.”
Sanguinius turned to look at his brother, anguish in his face.
“We must be strong brother, death must come to our enemies and it us we who must slay them.”

The dark figure stood up, he was as tall as the Angel wearing black robes and a hood over his head obscuring his face slightly, “Horus will not win this war, the Emperor came to me years ago and told me to build him an army!” said the Primarch, his eyes widening with passion and intensity. “I have over a hundred thousand Astartes waiting at Deliverance under my command, and so does Vulkan. What you see here Sanguinius is but the tip of an iceberg of the vast army that awaits him. The Iron hands number some sixty to seventy thousands. We were more prepared than anyone thought.”
“You have that many warriors?” Sanguinius asked surprised.
The Primarch nodded, “it was kept top secret. The Emperor provided us with the information we needed to recruit and train the Astartes, we rotated the warriors round, so our trainees would get the experience they needed and then return back to base without anyone noticing our numbers swelling. 
Within an instant a voice came through on the vox, “My Lord?”
“Yes Raldoron, What is it?” asked Sanguinius
“My Lord, The Emperor summons you and the other Primarchs, The Lion, Russ and Perturabo have arrived.

The Strategium aboard the Golden Throne was again packed full of Lord Commanders, Captains and Primarchs. Everyone stood awaiting the Emperors words. Tension however was rife as Fulgrim was now present, he did not look or acknowledge anyone, his face was one of conviction. Fulgrim was determined to make rights the wrongs he and his Legion had committed, Fulgrim was to once again become one of the Emperors most loyal sons he thought to himself.
Ferrus Manus and Perturabo stared at the absolved Primarch, where Ferrus Manus’s stare was one of deep hatred and loathing, Perturabo’s was one of curiosity.
Sanguinius and the others paid Fulgrim no heed, but focused their attention on the Emperor.
“Horus and his rebel forces have amassed in the Graia system. Graia the planet itself is a Forge World, we believe they are re-stocking their supplies and are planning a quick invasion of Terra.”
Everyones face upon the Strategium was one of determination. What came next was a surprise to anyone,
“Do we know if the Emperors Children Legion are with Horus?” asked Fulgrim, staring intently at the Emperor.
“They no longer deserve to have that name!” spat Ferrus Manus furiously, fists clenched everyone could see the blood pumping in his temple.
Fulgrim did not look at his brother, but stared down at the ground, silence all around.
“They are currently not with him at Graia, our sources indicate they are nearby though, at a guess the planet Tolkhan which is also another Forge World,” said the Emperor his voice cutting through the tension and silence.
“With two Forge Worlds under his command, Horus should be able to re-supply and invade Terra within a month,” said Alpharius. 
“The Battle will take place at Terra,” proclaimed the Emperor

Everyone looked around in confusion and surprise. “But Father, it is Terra. Are you sure you wish to fight Horus there?” asked the staunch Primarch Rogal Dorn.
“We will lure Horus there, with my presence. When he arrives in the Solar System the Raven Guard, Salamanders, Dark Angels and Space Wolves will close the door on him and attack from behind. The Irons Hands, Alpha Legion and the forty thousand Word Bearers garrisoned near Terra under Sar Talgron will push forward and squash the rebels.”

“What of the Blood Angels?” asked Sanguinius anxiously.
The Emperor turned to the Angel, “You, Alpharius and Dorn will be waiting on Terra as reserves.” 
“What about Perturabo?” asked Sanguinius with raised eyebrow looking at his Brother.
“I will pretend to side with Horus, feeding him false information,” said the Primarch with a cold smile and a glimmer in his eye.
“I will join you Perturabo so I may re claim back my Legion,” said Fulgrim determination in his face. Perturabo eyed the Primarch for several moments and finally nodded with approval.
“Hang on, what about the other Legions?” asked the Lion who up until this point had been silent.
“We have not heard off Lorgar for a while now. The Night Lords are enroute to join up with Horus, to swell his numbers. Thousand sons are on their way to Terra, Magnus and his legion will be part of the reserve forces and Guilliman and his forces has been tasked with clearing up the rebel Governors and Forge worlds, as they have some two hundred thousand space marines and a large contingent of Imperial Army regiments.”

That was it, the chess pieces had been placed and the game was on. Horus was to be fed false information and allied with treacherous Brothers. Unknown to the rebellious and arrogant Warmaster the sons of Corax and Vulkan had swelled to the hundred thousand mark, awaiting their orders to execute the rebels. The millions upon millions of men and women that made up the Imperial Army and Navy were being hauled back to terra. Legions of Titans were shipped across the galaxy for the final battle that was to come, their lethal cargo waiting to unleash death and carnage. The sons of the Emperor were returning home to defend their very survival.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow!... You read it?... Thanks for the compliment... It's not yet finished though... Well, excited for the next installment of your story:victory:...


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Some more good stuff there bud


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Once again thankyou guys for your support.

I was not entirely happy with my last story that was however down to having to start and stop but wanted a quick chapter to let you all know the progress of the Emperors plan.

anyway here is the first part of the next chapter so hope you enjoy...

==================================================================

*Betrayal*​Doing his pre battle equipment check, Luther and his kill team were an hour away from descending upon the world of Vakaar. Their target was the Imperial Governor Dresnov. The man had declared himself loyal to the war master, under other circumstances he would have been dealt with by several Imperial Army regiments. However Governor Dresnov had earned the attention of the Death Watch by harbouring a fairly large contingent of Death Guard along with the Primarch Mortarion, what Mortarion was doing there was uncertain. 

Several Kill teams were to descend upon the planet, they were made up of Astartes from different Legions, Psykers and Two Vindicare Assassins. Their target was to capture the Primarch and haul him off to face the Emperor, without their Primarch the Death Guard Legions morale would be crushed weakening Horus’s allies would in turn weaken Horus’s assault on Terra. Luther was happy to see Captain Garro leading a small team of experienced Death Guard, he provided intelligence on how the enemy would defend themselves.

The kill teams were assembled on the embarkation deck, hundreds of Astartes and Psykers would be unleashed, there were to be no survivors once they had acquired their target.
“Brother Zahariel, how are you holding up?” Luther said with a grin surveying his young Battle Brother.
“Just concentrating on the fight to come Brother,” Zahariel replied, breathing slowly and trying to prepare himself.
“What ever happens, just unleash hell on them” Luther said putting a gauntleted hand on Zahariels shoulder guard.
“Right Brothers! Gather round!” Luther said addressing his team, the other Astartes towered over Luther but he managed to maintain his presence of authority despite the physical difference between him and his men. “Once we drop, we make our way north to the Fortress Complex which will be about 5 miles away, so we will have to hit them hard and fast. Any questions?”
None of his warriors had any questions, their faces were resolute and they understood what they had to do.
“There will be half a million soldiers down there waiting for us! Lets show them numbers, don’t matter when your fighting Astartes!” Luther roared and his men cheered.

The descent was quick, the drop pods shot out of the Battle Barge Golden Fury like bullets. Within minutes Vakaar’s skyline was infested with black dart like shapes hurtling towards the ground at an alarming rate. Battle sirens blared out across the planet, soldiers, and heavy artillery were getting into position, the Death guard were situated in the Fortress complex guarding their Primarch.
The intense thud that came as the drop pods landed, within moments capsule doors banged open and the Astartes of Luthers kill team poured out of their pods like angry ants. Bolters roaring and Psychic blasts tearing the rebel soldiers to pieces. Luthers kill team had been deployed in a daring assault right on top of where two rebel Imperial Army rebel regiments had been deployed, the regiments were deployed in a small square stone fortress south of the Fortress complex where the target was located.
The rebel soldiers tried to return fire, but to no avail. The Astartes drop pods had landed at various positions within the small fortress and the Astartes were rounding them up like lambs to the slaughter, Luther emptied his magazine within a minute by this time blood and gore was covering his black armour, the screams were deafening as men were falling by tens and twenties. “Swords Brothers!” shouted Luther through the vox, in one quick motion the Astartes unsheathed their swords and started butchering the soldiers. The soldiers were like children to Astartes, small and weak unable to fend off the merciless warriors. Brother Librarian Zahariel and Israfael were causing havoc to the soldiers stationed upon the walls, unleashing Psychic blasts that screamed and ripped into them. Arms, legs, heads and bits of bone were flying everywhere, some fell to their knees screaming and clutching their head in agony as some of the other Psykers accompanying Luthers kill team were destroying the soldiers minds. Luther was shocked at the savage brutality of what was going on around him, Psykers and Astartes together were unstoppable, the sheer power was phenomenal, all these warriors fighting for one man Luther thought. 

“Brother Luther!” came a voice through the vox which Luther recognised as Chapter Master Astelan.
“Yes Brother?” Luther replied quickly
“We need you to rendezvous with us ASAP! the Death Guard are holding their ground and there are no Psykers or Heavy Weapons Squads in my team!”
“Copy that Brother! We will be with you shortly!” Luther replied.
Luther looked around him, his team were making quick work of the rebel soldiers, there were perhaps two thousand men stationed here, and at a guess from the survivors only three hundred were still alive or injured crawling away from their executioners.
“Brothers! Quicken your kills, we need to rendezvous at the Fortress complex ASAP!”
At those words, the brutality intensified, the Astartes changed from skilful and fluid kills to quick hacking and slicing, punches, and elbows anything and everything to bring down the enemy fast.
Within moments the three hundred survivors had been reduced with a handful of soldiers surrounded in the centre of the Fortress, they realised they were beaten and dropped their weapons in surrender, holding their hands up. Luther saw terrified faces as the Astartes started closing in on them, a couple had wet themselves and fell to their knees pleading for mercy and forgiveness. Lucuius’s words ringing in Luthers ear, “No one is to be left alive!”
Luther came at the forefront of the troops and stared at the pleading soldiers through his helmet lens. His helmeted face made Luther look emotionless as he stood over his enemies, “I bestow death upon my Emperors enemies,” Luther whispered and sliced his sword across one warriors throat, blood spurted out covering Luthers helmet even more with deep crimson coloured blood. 
“For the Emperor!” shouted the Astartes as they hacked and mutilated the surrendered warriors. 
Luther looked up towards the direction of the Fortress complex and pointed his sword to it, “For the Emperor my brothers!”
The entire kill team roared and charged towards the Fortress complex in giant strides, the Human Psykers struggled to keep up with the Astartes but they pushed ever onwards.
The Fortress complex was ugly, a mixture of permacrete, ceramite and steel, massive gun turrets sat upon its high flat towers and the entrance doors were made of forty inch thick titanium doors. The kill teams had no heavy fire power to blow the doors open, Chapter Master Astelan and his team were situated in the bunkers surrounding the Fortress complex, they had managed to secure the surrounding trenches and bunkers but with great losses, and urgently required reinforcements to hold their position. Occasionally the massive gun turrets would fire into the trenches trying to kill any unsuspecting warrior.

“They will re group soon enough sir, what do we do?” asked one of Astelans Astartes carefully peering his head over the trench.
“Not much we can do but wait!” said Astelan
His kill team was made up of Astartes from his chapter that was garrisoned on Caliban, eager not to miss out on any more battles Astelan pledged his chapter to the Emperors new special forces, their surplices were covered in dried red blood and dirt from all the killing they had done to secure their location.
“Brothers here they come!” shouted Brother Indis.

The front doors of the Fortress complex opened once again and out poured the DeathGuard, the massive turret guns were belching out round after round of exploding ammunition, providing fire cover the advancing Death Guard. 
Astelans men ducked for cover, the occasional bolt ricocheting and hitting one or two unlucky Astartes. “Arrgghhhh!” screamed Brother Lycius who was stood next to Astelan as a stray bolt pierced his armour and was lodged in his shoulder.
“Are you alright Brother?” asked Astelan concerned.
“Should be!” gasped Brother Lycius, “I can’t move my left arm though!”
“Stay down Brother,” Astelan said quickly turning to peer over the trench.
“Prepare for close combat!” screamed Indis.
Within seconds the Death Guard had jumped into the trenches with their chain swords and were trying to slice up Astelans team.

A Death Guard jumped down in front of Astelan but noticed Brother Lycius sitting down clutching his left arm, Brother Lycius did nothing but stare at the Death Guard as he tried to hack at him, Astelan quickly responded by spearing the DeathGuard against the trench walls. It was like being in the trenches on Isstvan, not much room to manoeuvre, just pure strength and skill grappling with each other. The Death Guard groaned at the impact, and Astelan was quickly upon him smashing his helmet with his right gauntlet, what he’d give to have a power fist right about now. The DeathGuard took two punches with his helmet cracked he roared and pushed Astelan back against the opposite trench wall and quickly turned as he turned he brought his right elbow and smashed it against Astelans helmeted temple, the blow was extremely powerful. Astelan fell to the floor face down, the Death Guard quickly stamped on the back of Astelans head, the force of the impact cracked his helmet even more, another blow and the Death Guard would stamp on his skull and crush it, as the Death Guard raised his leg for the killing blow, Brother Lycius hurtled himself into the Death Guard sending him tumbling forward, unfortunately he smashed his injured shoulder into the Death Guard and cried out in pain, this however gave Astelan enough time to grab the Death Guards chain sword, that he dropped and quickly slice off the un balanced warriors head. The head went spinning into the air as the warriors headless body thudded down on the bloodied wet mud.
The Chapter Master quickly regained his composure and surveyed the butchery before him, the site was horrifying as Astartes were literally killing Astartes with their bare hands or slicing body parts, blood spurted everywhere, the stench of death was horrendous, it would make any normal man sick it was that strong. The Trenches were slowly filling up with blood, Astelan could not make out his own warriors from the enemy as everyone’s armour was bathed in blood. 
The vox crackled which surprised Astelan as a voice spoke, “Brother Astelan are you still alive?”
“Yes, we are still alive but barely! Who is this?” asked Astelan confused.
“This is Captain Haji! Of the Death Kings Kill Team!”
“Glad one of you decided to muck in!” Astelan replied with hope in his voice.
At that instant Captain Haji and his Death Kings Astartes jumped into the frenzy, lightning claws and power swords pulsing. The new arrivals quickly overwhelmed the exhausted Death Guard. The Death kings made quick work with their power weapons, although few in numbers they were the ideal candidates for such close quarters butchery, within minutes the Death Guards had been hacked to death as their bodies littered the blood covered trench. 
Astelan strode up to the Death Kings captain, “Captain, what happened to your team I thought there would be more of you?” asked Astelan worriedly.
Captain Haji was breathing heavily, “A large number of my men were cut down by those massive gun turrets as we tried to rescue you.”
“We need to warn the others, to stay back otherwise they’ll face the same fate as your men!” said Astelan.

“Well how many men do you still have?” asked Captain Haji
Astelan turned to the Astartes on his right, “roughly three hundred left” answered Brother Indis. “But they are all scattered round the fortress trenches.”
Captain Haji turned to look at his men, “At a rough guess I have perhaps two hundred remaining and able bodied.”
Astelan pondered for a moment, “The enemy will perhaps not try another attack for a while yet, as they have lost a large number of men in this attack, with your men as reinforcements they will loose a greater number if they decide to attack again.”
“I doubt they will attack again, well not for a while anyhow, Mortarion does not have an infinite number of troops in there” said Captain Haji.
Astelan nodded in agreement, then what do we do now? he asked.
“We prepare for another attack” Captain Haji said simply.

A mile away from the Fortress Complex and the trenches, Luther was surveying the surroundings. His team were hiding amidst a large number of burnt out transports and tanks.
“Why do we charge into the trenches to help our Brothers? Questioned Zahariel.
Luther looked at the young Librarian, “Because Brother, do you not see the large number of bodies littering the floor ahead of us?”
Zahariel looked back at the sight in front of them again, “Yes Brother, what of it?”
“Look at the formation of our fallen brothers, they look as if they have been mowed down by some heavy artillery situated in the forge complex,” said Luther with a twinkle in his eye.
“Unfortunately for our brothers they took no heed and charged straight for the trenches, I believe the fortress complex has some sort of Heavy artillery positioned on or in their towers.”
Zahariel forgot what a master tactician Luther was, his ability to observe the battle field and make decisions was second only to the Lion himself.
“You are correct Brother, please forgive my steadfastness.”
Luther gave the young Astartes a small smile, “Be patient my Brother, you are a powerful warrior but have still much to learn about warfare.”
Luther tried to communicate with Brother Astelan, but the enemy were jamming their vox frequency. “They’ve lured us here into a trap,” Luther thought.
No way of communicating with the other kill teams, they will most likely have heard Chapter Master Astelans pleas for reinforcements and decided to head for the trenches unaware of the hidden massive gun turrets located on top of their towers of the Fortress Complex. 

The Fortress complex itself was the only building around for several miles, and the ground was very flat which gave the enemy a clear view all around. They had lured a large number of the special forces into the trenches to use as rescue bait and then cutting all vox frequencies, whilst waiting for the other teams to try to save them and when they tried to run towards the trenches they would be easily mowed down by hundreds of bolts.

The various groups of burnt out vehicles spread through out were the only cover available in the vast open space. It was infuriating to Luther that he could not get the word out to the other Kill teams of this death trap. Some of the captains may more experienced and able to spot the trap, but others were perhaps a little impetuous, thinking more of gaining individual glory rather than achieving total victory.

*To be continued....*


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Another great chapter there bud


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! 
This is a brilliant read. I look forward to reading more. + Rep.
Quote-_The Irons Hands, Alpha Legion and the forty thousand Word Bearers garrisoned near Terra under Sar Talgron will push forward and squash the rebels.”_

Why is there 40,000 word bearers?


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Cheers Loken.

Answering Jacks question, im basically mixing in already existing fluff with new stuff so readers will get a familiarity but the story be different at the same time. I got 40,000 word bearers stationed in the Solar System due to it being referenced in Mechanicum and several other places. Plus it will help make the stroy more interesting :wink: so you'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Luther turned to Brother Darrus, “Brother, I want you and ten others to head back to the stone fortress, we’ll use that as a base of operations and as a location for the other Kill teams to gather to.”
Brother Darrus did not say anything but merely grunted and headed back south with ten other Astartes.
“Psykers can you sense any other life forms nearby?” he asked them.
“I can sense a number of life forms to the east of us” Hertoz Crossland said pointing towards several small hangars about seven miles away.
Luther contemplated the information for several moments, he glanced at Zaharial.
Luther did not ask for assistance in making a decision, but Zahariel understood Luther was wondering what others thought of the situation,
“I and three others could perhaps accompany Hertoz to find out if the life forms are our kill teams or the enemy.”
Luther again did not say anything but merely nodded and considered Zahariels offer.
Finally he said, “Right, Zaharial I will take your offer. You, Marcus, Aradhel, and Nestor take Hertoz to make contact, if they are the enemy I want you to fall back towards the stone fortress… understood?”
“Understood Brother!” responded Zahariel.

Luthers team were spreading out thinly, although the remaining group could perhaps take on an oncoming attack from any Rebel forces he was more concerned for those with assigned tasks. The Psykers were to be used as a communication link between the various separated groups. 

The journey to the Hangars was slow with Hertoz accompanying them, he was already tired from the previous run to the trenches. It did not matter however as their group was now much smaller and would have to watch out for enemy troops, that may be surveying the area.
“This isn’t much like killing at all, this is more like sneaking around,” grumbled Nestor.
Zahariel said nothing, but continued surveying his surroundings. 
“I mean we’re called the Death Watch for a reason…” Nestor was saying to himself as no one in the group was even listening to him.
“I can feel a psychic presence!” Hertoz declared suddenly, Zahariel and the others stopped immediately. “Can you feel it Zahariel?”
Zahariel closed his eyes and concentrated, “yes I can,” he said. “But the presence is distorted, coming in bursts. I think they may be in trouble!” Zahariel opened his eyes and the two Psykers started running, the others followed suit.

They finally arrived at the Hangars, everywhere seemed deserted. There was a chain link fence surrounding the large pair of hangars but giants holes were cut in several which the small team passed through, bolters ready they moved closer to the Hangars, and there was an eerie silence around them.
“I can’t sense any Psychic presence,” said Hertoz nervously.
“Nestor take a look in that Hangar” Zahariel said pointing towards the first one.
Nestor drew his Bolter close and walked cautiously to the opening of the Hangar, he peered in for several minutes and then turned to the group and shook his head to say that nothing was in there.
Zahariel nodded his head towards the second, which Nestor was already walking towards. He looked inside, and then quickly ran in.
“What the?” Hertoz said surprised
“Come on!” Zahariel cried out, and the small team quickly followed into the second Hangar.
Brother Nestor was bent on one knee checking the dead bodies that littered the ground. Astartes from what looked like the Blood Angels Kill team and their Psykers cut down by bolter rounds.
“Urrgghh” a small groan came from one of the bodies, Brother Aradhel came and turned the injured Astartes over, and removed his helmet. The Astartes had long raven black hair and fairly pale skin. “Brother are you hurt?” grunted Brother Aradhel. 
The Astartes merely groaned and moved his arm to the right side of his stomach. A large part of his armour had been blown away revealing a bloodied stomach, though the blood was trying to clot despite the very large wound.
“Brother Zahariel, he is wounded in the stomach area and it looks like hes lost quite a lot of blood,” Brother Aradhel said in a low deep grunting voice.
Zahariel came over and looked at the wound, Hertoz followed and they both looked at the wound, “How are you at healing?” asked Zahariel.
Hertoz scowled, “I’m afraid my powers do not go beyond destruction, and mind reading.”
“Do you have the ability to pass some energy over?” Zahariel asked.
“I could try pushing some of my warp energy into him, giving him more energy for his body to heal properly,” replied Hertoz.
“I will try to do the same as well, just be careful you don’t give all your energy to him as I feel we may have another fight on our hands.”
The two Psykers placed their hands on the wound in turn and passed their energy through to the wounded Blood Angel, after a few moments his breathing returned to normal and he was able to speak properly.

“Thank you Brothers!” the Astartes said though his would was still present it was at least starting to heal and the blood was clotting.
“What is your name Brother and can you tell us what happened?” asked Zahariel intently. 
“My name is Rafen, and our kill team were ordered to secure this position as we were not far from the Fortress complex and wait for reinforcements, we managed kill the small detachment of rebel soldiers placed here and thought everything was going smoothly.
The whole team were listening intently to Brother Rafen.
“However,” he continued. “Reinforcements came, in the form of the Iron Warriors.” The warriors face changing to one of anger.
Zahariel frowned, “what were the Iron Warriors doing here?”
Brother Rafen shrugged his shoulders, “No idea, they came down via five Thunderhawks, I personally thought this mission was assigned to the DeathWatch only.”
“That’s what I thought as well,” commented Zahariel, the other Astartes and Hertoz had looks of confusion in their faces.
“Well the Iron Warriors landed by us, and their Captain spoke with my Captain Ramierez. The next thing I know the Iron warriors were firing upon us at close range, catching us all off guard.”
Brother Rafens face changed from anger to pain and loss, “It was a slaughter, we had no idea and no time to respond. After that I passed out.”
Zahariels choler was starting to rise fast, the thought that the Iron Warriors had betrayed them was insane, they saw the bloodied fields of Isstvan when they joined up with the Emperors Armada, the Iron Warriors were nothing but traitorous cowards, Zahariel thought.

Closing his eyes and concentrating on opening up his mind, Zahariel knelt down and gripped his Librarians Staff. He channelled his thoughts in the direction he believed Brother Israfael was, it worked and Brother Librarian Israfael opened his mind up for the communication.

“Brother Israfael, I have some grave news to deliver!” Zahariels thoughts reaching Israfael.
“What is it Brother?” came the response.
“The Iron Warriors are here! They mean to destroy our Kill Teams!”
Several moments passed, “Brother Zahariel you and your team must head back towards the stone fortress where we began our initial assault, we shall rendezvous with you there.”

Deep within the trenches Astelands warriors and Captain Haji’s were gathering up all the chain swords, power swords and bolter guns they could find preparing for any sudden attacks from the Fortress Complex.
The Fortress itself was fairly large, rising as high as twenty floors in some sections, the dull and barren façade of the fortress looked menacing against the orangey red sky like some abandoned prison containing unimaginable horrors. They had spent a day clearing the trenches and putting the bodies of the dead a top of the trench walls providing more cover from any snipers or stray bullets.
Astelan looked on at Captain Haji as he was surveying the surroundings, a thoughtful look was upon his face.

“What are you thinking Captain? asked Astelan sitting on top of a wooden crate.
The Captain did not look at him but merely surveyed the surroundings, “the way the fortress is laid out, the surroundings it is familiar to me.”
“Tell me Astelan, have you ever fought alongside the Death Guard or the Iron Warriors during any of your campaigns?” asked Haji looking directly at Astelan.
“Never,” Astelan stated. 
“I have several times,” said Captain Haji. “The fortress looks like something the Iron Warriors would have built, and the defences too, you see the Primarch Perturabo is probably the best siege master second only to Lord Dorn. 
“Go on,” said Astelan his interest in the subject peaking. 
“The Iron Warriors are able to use the defences as an offence as well. Their fortresses are renown not only for holding back the enemy, but the ability to keep them where they want them.”
“Well there are no Iron Warriors present, I think Primarch Mortarion was lucky to find an abandoned Iron Warriors keep at all,” said Astelan.
A sceptical face was upon captain Haji, “As far as we know there are no Iron Warriros.”
Astelan looked aghast, “But Perturabo was there at Isstvan! He saw what we did to the traitors! He would not be as stupid to defy the Emperor.”
“The others have,” retorted Haji
“Then we will war with the Iron Warriros!” Astelan said defiantly. Though the thought of fighting such experienced siege masters as the Iron Warriros troubled him and it showed upon his face.

Back at Luthers makeshift headquarters, he and his warriors were trying to gather their bearings on the situation.
“Within the next few hours to the next few days Kill teams will be on their way here from their drop point,” said Luther addressing his men.
“That’s if they haven’t been picked apart by Iron Warrior scum,” growled Brother Nestor.
Brother Librarian Israfael gave him a hard stare.
“We must have two men scout teams to be on the look out for the kill teams as well as the Iron Warriors air patrols.”
“What about the Fortress Complex? Asked Zahariel.
“What about it?” asked Luther.
“Well, that Fortress complex is thick and solid and I doubt we have any heavy weapons amongst our team to being it down, the only things we have that may make a dent are our Krak grenades, but then again we have to get close enough to plant them.”
Luther pondered this quandary for a moment but then said, “we’ll think about that later, our priority is to gather up the remaining kill teams and ensure they don’t get caught in the death trap!”

Over the next few days more and more Kill Teams had been found and re grouped with Luthers, some had even acquired normal man sized APC’s, though not big enough to fit a squad of Astartes they would however become useful in providing some extra fire cover. About a thousand Astartes, several Psykers and a few ordinary operatives had been gathered, the rest had been killed or caught off guard by the encircling Iron Warriors.

“This is an outrage!” cried out Captain Balthus of the World Eaters Kill Team.
“Once we get off this planet, I say we go after the Iron Warriors! bellowed Captain Thule of the Salamanders Kill Team. Once the remaining kill teams had re grouped and learnt of the treachery of the Iron Warriors, there was a massive up roar and all the captains raged, Luther however tried to remain calm and control the situation.
“We shall give the Iron Warriors retribution, but we must remain focused on the situation!” shouted Luther over the roaring captains. Everyone started to calm,
“Our priority is to make contact with our fleet so they can send down some heavy artillery to batter down that damn fortress complex and rescue our comrades!”
“How do you propose we do that without any vox signals?!” asked Captain Balthus sarcastically.
“We capture the Iron warriors Thunderhawks,” Luther said simply with a small smile on his face.
The other captains caught on quickly, “and I suppose you need one our teams to be the bait?” Captain Thule said with a raised eyebrow.
Luther merely smiled, “My warriors are made for killing, they are not made to be bait,” Captain Balthus cut in.
“That’s World Eater bravado to cover up their cowardice,” snorted Captain Drengir of Russ’s Space Wolves.
“You take that back you mangy mutt!” barked Captain Balthus.
“Or what?!” shouted the Space Wolf Captain squaring up to the massively broad World Eater who was a head taller than him. Bother Astartes growled and stared at each other, fists clenched if nothing was done in a few seconds the Kill Teams would be killing each other.
“Enough!” shouted Luther and stepped in between the two giant warriors, although Luther was considered an Astartes, by rights he was not a full Astartes and hence his height was somewhat dwarfed by his fellow captains and warriors.
“Although you each lead your respective teams to honour your legions, I think you’ll find that I am in charge of this operations here as put by Lucius himself,” said Luther with an air of authority in his voice.

“Lucius is just a Custode,” growled Balthus.
“A Custode who was appointed by the Emperor himself to be the leader of this new Special Forces. If you have problems with his, then perhaps I can send word to the Emperor himself?” Luther said staring straight into the World Eaters eyes.
Even behind the growl and the death stare, Luther could sense a prickle of fear in the World Eaters eyes.

Although the loyalist World Eaters were not reprimanded by the Emperor, they had seen the terrible punishments the rebels faced against the wrath of the Emperor, and news of how badly the Emperor had beat up Angron one of the most fearsome warriors in the entire Imperium. 

“So what is the plan then?” asked Rafen of the Blood Angels.
“We need a small number to catch the Iron Warriros attention, easy bait that will make them land their Thunderhawks and engage, whilst we wait nearby to catch them off guard.”
“And where do you propose we set this up?” asked Captain Thule.
“A few miles East from here, there are a couple of large hangars, we can position our selves in there, pack ourselves tightly in when they land to engage we can all come running out.”

At that moment a shout came from Brother Nestor who was a top the fortress walls, “Rebel Forces! And it looks like they’ve brought the heavy cavalry with them!”
“Brothers prepare for battle!” shouted Luther.
The kill teams spread out. Some on the walls, others hiding within the gun towers. No one had entered the central keep within the fortress as Luther had said that the Iron Warriors would probably try to bombard it from their Thunderhawks. So everyone was spread out and keeping under cover, only a few were to be seen upon the walls to entice Perturabo’s bastard sons.

The rebel forces made primarily of Imperial Army troopers and armoured transport were only a few miles away from them, their few tanks firing into the stone walls, breaching it in some places. Once the ground forces were near enough, the kill teams used the heavy guns within the gun towers and moved them down, meanwhile the Iron Warriors were concentrating their firepower on the keep hoping to blow and crush anyone inside.

Zahariel, Hertoz and Brother Israfael managed to lock onto one of the Thunderhawks and sent a psychic electrical pulse right throughout, the pulse went through the Thunderhawk and played havoc on the navigational systems, eventually forcing the Pilots to land the craft. “Brother Luther! A Thunderhawk has just landed outside the Fortress!” Zahariel cried out over the roaring bombardment of the Iron Warriors. The Doors to the fortress opened, Luther and two other kill teams came storming out and headed straight for it. The craft had landed five hundred meters from the fortress and the oncoming horde of rebel soldiers were closing in. Sword, bolt pistol and bolt guns ready they charged on the Thunderhawk, its cargo doors opening and out stepped the Iron Warriors, thirty of them clad in shining silver armour, gold trim and black shoulder guards. They did not waver at the on coming Death Watch, silently and in ordered fashion they spread out and aimed their bolters.
“Fire at will!” shouted their captain.
Roars of bolter rounds screamed past the Death Watch, and pinged off their armour, some Brothers however were unfortunate and were struck down. The Death Watch did not falter one bit, they continued their charge and fired back at the Iron Warriors, several had been cut down. Within seconds the Death Watch would soon be upon the Iron Warrior scum, Captain Balthus could taste death upon his tongue and screamed in excitement, battle, death and blood excited the World Eaters. Luther had come upon the Iron Warriors captain who had unsheathed his Chain sword and had met Luthers sword, they clashed and crashed and thudded into one another. The Iron Warriors captain was a good swordsman, but Luther was better and more experienced. The Captain parried Luthers lunge, but Luther in one fluid motion sensed the Iron Warriors movement and as his lunge was blocked he swept his leg into the Captains and brought him down on his back, the Iron warrior was disorientated for a second but this was enough time for Luther to plunge his sword into the Iron Warriors helmet, he heard the crack as it sliced through his nemesis skull. He looked up and quickly fired two rounds into an oncoming Iron Warrior, his helmet shredded by the impact. The Death Watch had quickly dispatched the thirty Iron warriors and were soon boarding it.

Meanwhile Zahariel, Israfael, Hertoz and a female psyker by the name of Sandrana were concentrating their efforts on the two remaining Thunderhawk.
The others had been caught off guard by Brother Nestors sharp aim. Brother Librarian Israfael and Zahariel concentrated on one send two large psychic charges straight into one Thunderhawk, the pilot within this Thunderhawk was not so skilled as the others and lost control sending it plummeting straight into the ground with a massive explosion.
Brother Nestor, Aradhel and afew others from the Raven Guard and Space Wolves Heavy Support squads were unleashing their loads on the oncoming soldiers. Two Thunderhawks had been captured by the Death Watch and were flying straight towards the oncoming regiments, unloading its missiles and firing its heavy bolters into the Tanks. Destroying several of them within moments, without their heavy tanks they were as good as dead. As soon as the tanks exploded, the Death Watch ran out of the stone Fortress screaming death onto their foes.
Brother Zahariel and Israfael leading the charge sending bolts of energy, Hertoz who was a master at Pyrokinetics sent large balls of fire hurtling towards the soldiers. Sandrana the female psyker used her enhanced mind control techniques to turn a bunch of the rebel soldiers upon themselves. The soldiers started firing on each other now, killing themselves and their comrades.

With their comrades turning against them, the oncoming Astartes and the destruction of their tanks, the rebel soldiers started to turn and flee. Some brave souls who stood their ground were instantly cut up or shot to pieces by the blood hungry Death Watch, the Salamanders Kill teams used their flamers and incinerated the soldiers, their horrifying screams filled their air as the flames spread out amongst the tightly packed horde. The remaining world Eaters were carving their way through, limbs, heads and torsos flying about the place they had long cast aside their guns and chose their chain swords. The Wolves of Russ were just as ferocious in battle, killing like a pack of animals. One space wolf clad in a wolfs pelt, with multiple skulls clinging to his belt was tearing soldiers arms and heads with his bear hands and howling. This was no battle, Zahariel thought, this was a massacre! Every member in a kill team was chosen because of their great skill and experience in combat, everyone here was a skilled warrior. The rebel soldiers had no chance. Where as the World Eaters and Space Wolves went berserk and killing anything and anyone, the Dark Angels and the Salamanders were methodical, picking off their targets one by one. 

Zahariel noticed Rafen, the lone Blood Angel fighting amidst the rebels. The kills for Rafen were not for glory, not for self satisfaction but for honour, to his dead Brothers. This lone Blood Angel was relentless, not even stopping for a second to catch his breath, once one soldier was despatched he went straight for another, and even taking on groups at the same time. Punching, elbowing, head butting he fought his way through. His helmet had been torn off, he lost his gun and chain sword fighting with his servo enhanced hands the Blood Angel was Death incarnate his eyes alight with fury and his face spattered with crimson blood. 

Within twenty minutes the battle field was awash with bodies, pools of blood and the stench of blood was horrendous.
“How many of the Death Watch are dead?” Zahariel asked Brother Nestor.
“About twenty,” grunted Brother Nestor.
Zaharial looked dismayed more great warriors had died on this death trap.
“In all fairness the entire DeathWatch took little damage from this battle. We still have nearly a thousand Brothers left alive,” said Brother Nestor his hard and gruff voice softening slightly.
“This is but one battle, we have the Fortress complex to assault, not to mention other rebel forces still lurking around the planet.”
“Well more rebel scum for me to kill then” said Brother Nestor, although wearing his helmet, Zahariel could sense a smile in his voice.

“Brother Zahariel!” shouted a voice behind Zahariel, he turned to see Brother Rafen of the Blood Angels walking up to them with a limp and breathing heavily with each step.
“Brother Rafen!” cried out Zahariel in surprise. “Are you hurt?” he asked worriedly.
Brother Rafen waved a hand, “No Brother, tis but a scratch!”
All three Astartes laughed.

A loud scream zoomed past them as two Thunderhawks and a Stormbird flew past and landed out side the Stone Fortress.
The Astartes, Psykers and normal operatives trudged back to the Fortress, where the Thunderhawks and Stormbird were waiting.

Standing before them was Luther, he had taken off his winged helm and was breathing in the air, looking proudly at his arriving warriors, next to him was a large Golden warrior with high Eagle crested helm with red plume, he stood emotionless at the oncoming warriors, the warrior towered over them even the massive World Eater Captain Balthus, as they gathered round Luthers face broke into a smile.

“Brothers… and sisters he said looking at the few females present. Our mission will soon be over!” Luther beamed at his tired warriors. “Orbital bombardment will begin in one hour on the remaining strongholds throughout the planet. The Fortress Complex however, will be left to us.”
“But we cannot bring down their walls and cannons without any heavy fire support,” protested Balthus.
“That will not be an issue,” stepped in the Custodian. “Three Reaver titans have been sanctioned to be deployed around the Fortress Complex. They will tear down the defences whilst you will go in after the target.”
“Does he know about the Iron Warriors involvement?” asked Captain Drengir of the Space Wolves.
Luther nodded, “word has been sent to the Emperor and the other Primarchs.”
“Do you think we will be tasked with taking down Perturabo and his scumbag warriors?” asked Rafen anxiously.
“We do not yet know, it is up to the Emperor to decide our mission,” Luther replied.

Once the Reaver Titans from the Legio Honorum had been deployed they went straight to work with tearing down the huge defence cannons and blowing huge holes in the Fortress walls, rendering the Fortress shields useless. Astelans and Captain Haji’s forces had been rescued and the entire Death watch contingent was sent into the depths of the Fortress to retrieve the Traitor Primarch Mortarion. After several days of searching every single part of the Fortress, there was no sign of the Primarch. The captains had concluded that it was either a trap or ploy to keep the Death Watch occupied whilst Horus’s forces moved into position. The Death Guard stationed in the fortress were executed on sight, the ferocity and skill of the Death Watch overwhelmed the small Death Guard contingent. It two three months to completely wipe out all rebels on the planet, which meant that the planet was now lifeless save the plants and forests.
Having concluded their affairs on Vakaar. Luther and the other captains gathered upon the Strategium, receiving news and new orders from Lucius.
“We journey to Terra, to the Imperial Palace itself,” Lucius said addressing his captains.
“What about dealing with Perturabo?” asked Captain Thule of the Salamanders Kill team.
“I do not know, all I know is that our orders are to make our way to the Imperial Palace, we will be supporting the Custodian Guards.”
“But the Guards are the Emperors last line of defence? Does this mean we will not take part against Horus’s initial assault?” asked Captain Dregir anxiously.
“Some of us will, some of us will be stationed with the Guards,” said Luther.
“And where will you be stationed?” Captain Balthus asked with a raised eyebrow.
“Where ever the Emperor wants me,” replied Luther coldly.
“You know what this means?” asked Chapter Master Astelan to Captain Haji.
Captain Haji smiled, “Yes Brother, it means Perturabo has gone and fucked up our plans!” Both Astartes laughed, the joke however was just a facade to hide the unease and tension that was building up. New plans had to be drawn, both the Emperor and Horus had spies, Planetary Governors were planning on creating small empires of their own, the future of humanity was uncertain, what was certain however was more bloodshed, bloodshed by the billions.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Again another interesting story there bud. Some good twists and turns during the story. Can't wait to find out how things turn out. Will things end up.:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------

